# A propos de la RAM: besoins, prix, etc... ce qu'il faut savoir !



## nicogala (13 Août 2004)

Je commence ce fil à l'origine pour répondre à mes propres questions, mais aussi pour partager les réponses avec tous ceux qui en ont besoin...

Le but du présent fil est d'avoir assez d'éléments et d'avis pour en faire ensuite une synthèse... je compte donc sur vous pour y apporter votre modeste mais appréciable contribution 

Commençons par adopter un ordre logique : 

À propos de la RAM, on commence par se demander : "est-ce que j'en ai assez ?" ou "est-ce qu'il m'en manque ?" 

1)  *Alors voilà, selon vous comment se rend on compte qu'on est "un peu juste" en RAM ?*  Quels sont les principaux critères ou "trucs immanquables" qui diagnostiquent à coup sûr un manque de RAM ?

2) *Comment savoir combien il en manque ?*  Comment évaluer la quantité à rajouter ? (Sans aller dans la facilité : "mets en 2Go direct et tu seras peinard " mais en répondant au besoin réel...)

Selon l'utilisation ?
Selon la config ?
Selon le nmbre de slots dispo etc..., tactiques de choix judicieuses pour pas se trouver bloqué ou avec une barrette sur les bras ?

3) *Comment déterminer le modèle de RAM* à installer sur son ordi ? Où trouver ce renseignement ? Est-ce qu'un autre modèle peut aussi convenir (par ex. : PC133 à défaut de PC100) ?

Est-ce que de la RAM PC convient aussi ? 
Et au sujet du "clock" ou "cla" ?
NoName ou marque ?

4) *Où l'acheter ?* sur l'AppleStore ? En enseigne spécialisée (Fnac, Darty...) ? Chez des monteurs PC ? Sur le Net ?

5) *Autre...?* suggestions, remarques libres...

Essayez de respecter ce plan en n'oubliant pas les numéros (4 ou 5 c'est pas mortel  )  et de ne pas y poster de questions personnelles ou des avis non-informatifs.

Merci d'aider à la construction de ce petit *"Guide de la RAM"*  ...


----------



## Kaneda (13 Août 2004)

1) Lorsque l'on sent que le système (fenêtre, lancement d'application, ...) commence un peu à ralentir ou est lent dès le départ, il est alors peut être temps d'ajouter un peu de Ram. Comment, où, pourquoi et comment c'est après que ça se passe 

2)Alors en gros, sous iBook (parce que c'est mon cas) , je recommande 256 Mo de plus pour avoir un OS réactif. Après, si on veut être plus à l'aise parce qu'on manie souvent de la video ou du graphisme plus "pro", 512 Mo de plus ne sont pas un mal , bien au contraire. Il est toujours possible de rajouter 1 Go de ram mais là il faut se demander si on aurait pas mieux fait d'acheter un powerbook, vu le prix ....

3)Sur iBook G4, il faut de la Ram So-Dimm DDR-PC2100. La PC2700 fonctionne aussi apparament mais sera alors mis à la fréquence de la 2100.

4) Acheter sa Ram demande certaine réflexion. Sur l'appleStore, tout le monde est d'accord sur un point, c'est cher ! Alors si on ne veut pas s'embêter à la monter sois même lors de la commande, c'est une bonne solution mais si on veut faire des économies, autant l'acheter sur Internet par exemple. Nomatica, LDLC, ..... proposent actuellement (août 2004) 512 Mo en Kingston (donc marque réputée et garantie entre 5 et 10 ans) pour environ 100 - 110 euros ports compris.

5) Remarques : OS X demande vraiment de la Ram lorsque l'on désire faire fonctionner plusieurs applications en meme temps et 512 de Ram ne sont pas du luxe. Après, si on se moque d'une bonne fluidité et que l'usage courant est : stockage photo, internet et bureautique, ça fera bien l'affaire 

Voilà, Prems


----------



## Amophis (13 Août 2004)

*1. Le quand ????* 

Bon je suis pas un pro des macs, mais OSX est avant tout un système multi-tache (plusieurs applications ouvertes en même temps). A l'époque d'OS9, la gestion de la ram se faisait (pour un non initié) de manière complexe: il fallais allouer de la ram pour chaque programme lancé, et quand il nn'y a plus de ram, ben il faut fermer des programmes pour pouvoir en ouvrir d'autres et ainsi de suite....

Heureusement pour nous  OSX gère la ram de manière dynamique, ce qui signifie qu'il s'occupe tout seul d'attribuer la bonne quantité de ram à chaque programme.

Tout ça pour dire que la qté de ram est importante pour pouvoir utiliser son mac de manière convenable.

De toute façon lorsque que l'on entend le disque gratter en permanence, des programmes longs à charger (attention quand même, certain programme sont programmés avec les pieds   donc sont lents même avec 1Go de ram...) c'est le signe, la barette supplémentaire s'impose...

*2. Le combien ????* 

Perso, sur mon Powerbook, avec les 256Mo d'origine, c'est trop peu: j'aime bien avoir iTunes qui lit de la musique, Mail ouvert, iChat, Safari et pourquoi pas Limewire et si on rajoute une navigation dans le finder, les 256Mo sont à la ramasse... donc perso, une barette de 512Mo en plus et le confort est là. Alors oui, on peut aussi être à l'aise avec une seconde barette de 256Mo, mais le jour où vous voulez upgrader la ram ben il faut revendre une barette pour en racheter une plus grosse... Alors les économies... 

*3. Le quel modèle ????* 

La ram a deux caractéristiques principales: sa fréquence et le type de puce.

Pour la fréquence, il faut savoir la vitesse du bus 100Mhz, 133Mhz, 166Mhz ....
Pour le type de puce, à savoir de la SDram ou de la DDR-SDram (voire SoDimm DDR pour les portables).

Le plus simple est de se réferer au manuel du mac, l'info doit s'y trouver. En tout état de cause, tous les derniers modèles sont en DDR

Pour la noname ou avec marque, c'est une histoire de préférence et de moyen. Perso j'ai pris de la Dane-elec garantie 10 ans pour être tranquille....  Alors oui j'ai payé ça 40¤ de plus que de la noname garantie 1an voire trois mois.... c'est un choix  Mais un constructeur qui n'hésite pas à garantir sa mémoire plusieures années ou à vie, ça inspire confiance pour la suite.

*4. Le où ????* 

De nombreux magasins en ligne :LDLC, Surcouf, Fnac.com, Hersys, MacWay, Materiel.net....

Pareil que pour la noname ou marque, les prix les plus intéressants sont sur le net, mais en cas de pépin, il faut renvoyer à nos frais la marchandise...

*5. Le conseil ????* 


Beaucoup de personnes sont unanimes pour dire qu'OSX est gourmand en ram, après pour une utilisation burautique et surf, 256Mo peuvent faire l'affaire. Il faut savoir aussi que même avec mes 768Mo, OSX n'est pas une bête de course (je vois la différence: moins d'accès disque) car sur les portables un deuxième point critique est le disque dur.

De même pour les personnes manipulant de gros fichiers, effectuant de gros calculs sur des images, sons, vidéo, 3D.... il est inutile de préciser que le maximum de ram est conseillé (1Go ou 2...) mais c'est vriament un besoin spécifique.

Personnellement, ma copine ne se plaint pas de lenteur sur son iBook avec 256Mo, sauf quand elle classe ses 1800 photos sous iPhoto.... 

Après, il y aura toujours qqun pour dire qu'il est possible de faire du montage vidéo avec 128Mo de ram, mais il ne faut pas être pressé alors....

Tout est une question de confort et de budget


----------



## TNK (17 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> À propos de la RAM, on commence par se demander : "est-ce que j'en ai assez ?" ou "est-ce qu'il m'en manque ?"



Heuhh, tout "simplement" en mesurant combien on en utilise!!

Comment?

Grâce à un petit utilitaire comme MenuMeters, gratuit, disponible à www.ragingmenace.com

J'en ai testé plusieurs de ce genre et c'est celui qui m'a semblé le plus simple et efficace.

Tant que le chiffre vert de mémoire (mémoire libre), reste "assez élevé", la mémoire est suffisante.

Quant on commence à toucher le 0, et qu'on attaque le swap disque (partie du disque dur utilisée comme mémoire complémentaire), et que cela arrive assez souvent et pas "par hasard", il vaut mieux rajouter de la mémoire.

Pour info, quand vous quittez des applis, ne vous étonnez pas de voir que la mémoire utilisée ne diminue pas forcément autant que vous l'imagineriez!! "En gros", les OS modernes gardent en mémoire les applis lancées et quittées, tant que la mémoire n'est pas demandée par une application en cours ou l'OS lui même.
Cela fonctionne comme cela sous linux, sous OSX, je ne sais pas, je suis nouveau sous OSX, mais cela m'étonnerait qu'il n'y ait pas de mémoire "cachée". Pour les gourous d'OSX, pas trouvé la commande linux "free" sous osx pour confirmer cela...


----------



## aegir (17 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 1) *Alors voilà, selon vous comment se rend on compte qu'on est "un peu juste" en RAM ?* Quels sont les principaux critères ou "trucs immanquables" qui diagnostiquent à coup sûr un manque de RAM ?
> 
> 2) *Comment savoir combien il en manque ?* Comment évaluer la quantité à rajouter ? (Sans aller dans la facilité : "mets en 2Go direct et tu seras peinard " mais en répondant au besoin réel...)


En général on sait qu'il en manque lorsque le disque se met à mouliner (à cause du swap).

Voici une méthode plus scientifique pour répondre aux 2 questions :

D'abord tu démarres tes applications habituelles afin que ton mac soit dans tes conditions normales de travail. A ce moment là, tu ouvres un terminal tu tapes les commandes "cd /var/vm" puis "ls -lsa".

Si tu n'as qu'un seul fichier "swapfile*" de 64 Mo, ça peut aller. Si tu en as plusieurs ou bien d'une taille supérieure à 64 Mo, il manque de la RAM.

Pour savoir combien il en manque, tu tapes (lorsque ton mac est en condition réelle d'utilisation) dans le terminal la commande :
"du -sh /var/vm"


----------



## TNK (17 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> En général on sait qu'il en manque lorsque le disque se met à mouliner (à cause du swap).
> 
> Voici une méthode plus scientifique pour répondre aux 2 questions :
> 
> ...




Pas tout à fait d'accord:

- avec le fast user switching, le swap est utilisé pour libérer de la mémoire à l'utilisateur "actif", des swapfiles sont donc créés pour gérer cela. Cela ne signifie pas qu'il n'y ait pas assez de mémoire.

- rien n'interdit à l'OS (ou à une application d'ailleurs) d'utiliser temporairement du swap afin de réorganiser et d'optimiser la mémoire

- un fichier swapfile est de toutes façons systématiquement créé au démarrage (je ne sais pas si sa taille dépend de la Ram installée, en tous cas avec 512 de Ram, un premier swapfile de 64Mo est créé)


Dans les deux premiers cas, il va y avoir des fichiers swapfile importants, sans que nécessairement il n'y ait pas assez de mémoire.

En ce moment même, j'ai 512Mo de ram, et deux fichiers swap de 64Mo et un de 128MO, simplement créés par l'utilisation du fast user switching 



			
				aegir a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir combien il en manque, tu tapes (lorsque ton mac est en condition réelle d'utilisation) dans le terminal la commande :
> "du -sh /var/vm"



Heuhhh, tu as des actions chez les fabricants de mémoire?


----------



## aegir (17 Août 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait d'accord:
> 
> - avec le fast user switching, le swap est utilisé pour libérer de la mémoire à l'utilisateur "actif", des swapfiles sont donc créés pour gérer cela. Cela ne signifie pas qu'il n'y ait pas assez de mémoire.


 
A ben c'est sûr, j'aurais du être plus précis : d'abord rebooter le mac, ouvrir une seule session, lancer un session de travail "normale", et ensuite regarder l'état de la VM. Parce que si le mac n'a pas rebooté depuis une semaine, c'est pareil on va se retrouver avec plein de swap non significatif.

Autre méthode plus précise : lancer la commande "top" et regarder le montant de la mémoire marquée "used".



			
				TNK a dit:
			
		

> - rien n'interdit à l'OS (ou à une application d'ailleurs) d'utiliser temporairement du swap afin de réorganiser et d'optimiser la mémoire


A ma connaisance, une appli ne "sait" pas si elle utilise du swap ou non. Elle utilise de la mémoire, et c'est le système qui a sa propre stratégie pour allouer en RAM ou en MV.



			
				TNK a dit:
			
		

> - un fichier swapfile est de toutes façons systématiquement créé au démarrage (je ne sais pas si sa taille dépend de la Ram installée, en tous cas avec 512 de Ram, un premier swapfile de 64Mo est créé)


Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai indiqué que s'il n'y avait qu'un seul fichier de 64 Mo, c'était OK. de toutes façons les tailles de barettes standard sont maintenant de 256 ou 512 Mo, alors on ne va pas chipoter pour 64 Mo. 






			
				TNK a dit:
			
		

> Heuhhh, tu as des actions chez les fabricants de mémoire?


 
Bah non. Par exemple sur un iBook fraîchement rebooté et doté de 256 Mo, j'ai lancé iMovie et iPhoto, et j'ai 128 Mo dans la VM, ça me parait normal.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

J'ai acheté une barrette de 256Mo à la Fnac en avril 2004 en même temps que mon Ibook. La ram vient de tomber en panne : je pensais qu'à la Fnac on allait me l'échanger puisque garantie Fnac 1 an et garantie constructeur (Danelec) 10 ans. Pas du tout ! On envoie la barrette en réparation ! Minimum de délai pour une réponse : 3 semaines. Du coup mon ibook tourne avec Panther et seulement 256 Mo (ça marche bien ceci dit...). 
Bref je déconseille la Fnac pour l'achat de ram à cause de sa politique de SAV bien curieuse...

jk


----------



## Mac_Demons (27 Août 2004)

Je voudrais acheter de la ram pour mon PB, une 512 mb, ( sodim 266 ), mais je me demandais quelle était les bonnes marque?


----------



## aegir (27 Août 2004)

Mac_Demons a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais acheter de la ram pour mon PB, une 512 mb, ( sodim 266 ), mais je me demandais quelle était les bonnes marque?



Ben moi j'ai acheté (pour mon ibook 12" G4 1GHz) une barrette 512 Mo CORSAIR sur ldlc.com et ça marche sans problème :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019586.html


----------



## Kaneda (27 Août 2004)

Kingston et Samsung : aucun problème pour ma part.  (et kingston peut être garantie 10 ans parfois).


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2004)

moi j'ai une question : l'autre fois, sur mon pauvre powermac qui n'a que 256MB de ram, avec juste iphoto ouvert, j'avais 8 fichiers swap (pour un total de plus de 1,5GB)... je ne faisais que redimmensionner des photos.
ça veut dire qu'il faut 2Go de ram pour être tranquille avec iphoto??? je pensais commander une barette de 512 fin du mois (ça peut pas faire de tord), mais sera-ce suffisant?


----------



## Kaneda (28 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une question : l'autre fois, sur mon pauvre powermac qui n'a que 256MB de ram, avec juste iphoto ouvert, j'avais 8 fichiers swap (pour un total de plus de 1,5GB)... je ne faisais que redimmensionner des photos.
> ça veut dire qu'il faut 2Go de ram pour être tranquille avec iphoto??? je pensais commander une barette de 512 fin du mois (ça peut pas faire de tord), mais sera-ce suffisant?


 Absolument pas besoin de 2 Go de Ram pour être tranquil lorsque tu fais de la retouche photo même si les photos sont volumineuse.

 Le problème avec 256 Mo de ram , c'est qu'entre OS X et tout le reste (iPhoto, iTunes, etc etc ...) la Ram est vite saturée et donc à chaque manipulation, le fichier Swap se créer et augmente en volume.

 Si tu avais ne serait-ce que 512 Mo de ram au total, cela suffirait sans doute à ce que OS X gère ses besoins avec cette ram en se passant totalement des fichiers Swap.

 En tout cas je peux te dire une chose, hormis de la retouche video sous Finalo Cut Pro, je n'ai jamais eut besoin d'un fichier swap.  (iBook 1,2 Ghz, 768 Mo de Ram)


----------



## Zheng He (28 Août 2004)

Effectivement je ne pense pas que 2 gigas soient nécessaires pour une utilisation personnelle avec 1Go on est vraiment tranquille, même en milieu pro d'aileurs. J'ai pris 2 Giga car vu le prix de l'ensemble çà ne faisait pas beaucoup de différence et il aurait été dommage de s'en priver. Par expérience personnelle, à chaque fois que j'ai acheté un ordi je me disais oh, il à bien assez de ram, et qq temps plus tard environ 1 an je doublai la qté. Alors cette fois ci j'ai pris 1 an d'avance. En fait c'est qu'une question de confort d'utilisation. Par exemple photoshop CS demande 256 Mo pour soit disant fonctionner. D'accord çà va marcher mais tu pourras surement pas travailler en écoutant une radio sur itunes et faudra pas être pressé...


----------



## aegir (28 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une question : l'autre fois, sur mon pauvre powermac qui n'a que 256MB de ram, avec juste iphoto ouvert, j'avais 8 fichiers swap (pour un total de plus de 1,5GB)... je ne faisais que redimmensionner des photos.
> ça veut dire qu'il faut 2Go de ram pour être tranquille avec iphoto??? je pensais commander une barette de 512 fin du mois (ça peut pas faire de tord), mais sera-ce suffisant?



Ca faisait probablement longtemps que tu avais pas rebooté ton powermac non ?

Tu peux avoir des détails sur l'utilisation en RAM avec la commande "top" dans le terminal.

Autrement il faut se mefier, cet été j'ai  installé le truc de microsoft pour écouter france-info sur le net. Je me suis rendu compte qu'ensuite, il y avait un démon microsoft qui tournait en permanence sur mon ibook et, quand je me connectais au net, contactait le site de microsoft (à priori pour voir s'il y a des mises à jour).

Ca bouffe de la CPU et de la RAM ces conneries là.

Bon, j'ai tous viré et je suis passé en ogg-vorbis


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2004)

non, en fait je venais de démarrer l'ordi! mais il n'y a que avec iphoto ou idvd que j'ai des gros problèmes de swap... en fait je sais bien que 256 c'est totalement insuffisant pour le powermac, mais bon, j'avais pas les sous avant donc je vais en acheter une de 512 pour le rendre un peu plus a l'aise... 
ce qui me faisait peur c'est que même avec 768 ça ne soit pas suffisant...
enfin on verra!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Septembre 2004)

Hello ! Nouveau test : photoshop 2 images de 400 Mo, 2 3 autres minis prog : sur 2Go: 25 Mo libre . Si çà peut vous aider . A +


----------



## imac03 (1 Septembre 2004)

La question :est ce que le fait d'ouvrir un Mac neuf en l'occurence le nouvel iMac G5 casse ou non la garantie du fait de l'ouverture du capot arriere?


----------



## Amophis (2 Septembre 2004)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> La question :est ce que le fait d'ouvrir un Mac neuf en l'occurence le nouvel iMac G5 casse ou non la garantie du fait de l'ouverture du capot arriere?


Bien sûr que non, le fait d'ouvrir une machine pour rajouter une carte airport ou de la mémoire, n'enlève en rien la garantie (il manquerait plus que ça....  ). De plus Apple met même la procédure pour le faire dans la doc de ses machines.


Par contre, remplacer un disque dur dans un portable, ou bidouiller dans un PowerMac, là je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils apprécient


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2004)

quelques petits liens pour s'instruire (en français  )
http://www.echo-off.net/ram1.html
http://www.hoo-la.com/avenirmicro/memoire.php
http://astucepoursxp.free.fr/typememoire.php
http://membres.lycos.fr/cgiguere/vdn/vdn61.htm


----------



## netgui (3 Septembre 2004)

C'est un élément souvent décrié dans ces forums, mais je le répète fort de mon expérience vécue.

Il vaut mieux éviter la no-name sous Mac. J'ai reçu une barette de 512Mo pour mon iBook G4 et elle n'a pas été détecté, j'ai du la renvoyer à mes frais à LDLC qui a mis un mois (la gestion des retour SAV n'est pas terrible de l'avoeu du mec du SAV au téléphone) avant de m'en envoyer une Corsair (garantie à vie elle).

En plus d'une compatibilité douteuse, la qualité intrinsèque de la no-name est variable.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une question : l'autre fois, sur mon pauvre powermac qui n'a que 256MB de ram, avec juste iphoto ouvert, j'avais 8 fichiers swap (pour un total de plus de 1,5GB)... je ne faisais que redimmensionner des photos.
> ça veut dire qu'il faut 2Go de ram pour être tranquille avec iphoto??? je pensais commander une barette de 512 fin du mois (ça peut pas faire de tord), mais sera-ce suffisant?



dans mon cas ,avec 768 Mo de RAM dans mon eMac,je monte a 4 fichiers swap avec utilisation photoshop intensive,fast user switching et pas de reboot depuis qques jours...

mais je trouve que je swap trop ,pourtant j'ai 768 Mo,et menu meters ne descend jamais a zéro,mais en tenant compte de la mémoire inactive comme faisant partie de la ram libre,ce qui fait que meme en charge CPU 100%,il n'utilise que 500 et qq Mo et en laisse tjrs qq 200 Mo de libre...
je trouve cela bizarre ...
un spécialiste peut il m'éclairer?


----------



## aegir (3 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux éviter la no-name sous Mac. J'ai reçu une barette de 512Mo pour mon iBook G4 et elle n'a pas été détecté, j'ai du la renvoyer à mes frais à LDLC qui a mis un mois (la gestion des retour SAV n'est pas terrible de l'avoeu du mec du SAV au téléphone) avant de m'en envoyer une Corsair (garantie à vie elle).



Il n'y a que 10 EUR de différence entre la no-name et la corsair 512 Mo pour l'iBook G4.

Personellement j'ai tapé directement dans la corsair, et je n'ai eu aucun probleme.

Faut pas être trop radin non plus, faire une économie de 100 EUR sur la barette, OK, mais prendre de la no-name pour 10 euros, alors qu'on paye 3 euros de frais de port, c'est mesquin )


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2004)

merci de me dire où.. c'est quel prix environ?


----------



## aegir (3 Septembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci de me dire où.. c'est quel prix environ?



LDLC toujours (il y a probablement moins cher ailleurs), 103,2 EUR la barette Corsair Value Select SO-DIMM DDR-SDRAM 512 Mo PC2100 (Garantie à vie par Corsair).

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019586.html

Barette qui convient pour l'iBook G4 12" 1GHz, pour les autres machines APPLE je ne sais pas :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un ibook 14pouces 1ghz , a priori c'est la meme chose qu'il faut d'apres les infos de la fnac et de apple!!!


----------



## netgui (3 Septembre 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que 10 EUR de différence entre la no-name et la corsair 512 Mo pour l'iBook G4.
> 
> Personellement j'ai tapé directement dans la corsair, et je n'ai eu aucun probleme.
> 
> Faut pas être trop radin non plus, faire une économie de 100 EUR sur la barette, OK, mais prendre de la no-name pour 10 euros, alors qu'on paye 3 euros de frais de port, c'est mesquin )




Tout à fait mais tu n'es pas sans savoir que le prix de la RAm varie énormément.
Lorsque j'ai acheté ma RAM il y avait beaucoup plus de 10 euros d'écart entre la no-name et la Corsair.

Et puis 10 euros c'est 2 repas à mon comité d'entreprise tout de même... ;-)


----------



## pifou2 (6 Septembre 2004)

3) *Comment déterminer le modèle de RAM* à installer sur son ordi ? Où trouver ce renseignement ? Est-ce qu'un autre modèle peut aussi convenir (par ex. : PC133 à défaut de PC100) ?

Je cherche de la RAM pour mon futur G5 bi 2.5. Vu les posts, je vais investir dans dans le mémoire de marque (Corsair).
A priori, il faut de la DDR 3200. En recherchant, je trouve plusieurs types de DDR 3200 : par exemple sur Nomatica :

Mémoire DIMM DDRAM 512 Mo PC3200 (400 Mhz) Value Select de marque Corsair 
Mémoire DIMM DDRAM 512 Mo PC3200 (400 Mhz) XMS LL (Low Latency) de marque Corsair

(Et chez LDLC c'est encore pire avec plus de 10 modèles de DDR PC 3200 chez Corsair)

Toutes sont elles compatibles avec le G5 ? Quelle est la différence (mis à part le prix) entre elles ? Il y a t il un intérêt à prendre l'une plutôt que l'autre ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## TNK (6 Septembre 2004)

pifou2 a dit:
			
		

> 3) *Comment déterminer le modèle de RAM* à installer sur son ordi ? Où trouver ce renseignement ? Est-ce qu'un autre modèle peut aussi convenir (par ex. : PC133 à défaut de PC100) ?


 
En général, "qui peut le plus peut le moins", et on peut mélanger de la pc133 et de la pc100, le tout fonctionnera comme du pc100 naturellement! Jamais eu "d'incidents" en mélangeant, mais cela ne prouve naturellement pas que ça fonctionne toujours!!

Pour déterminer la mémoire adéquate, il y a le site www.crucial.com qui dispose d'un "configurateur". Pour les prix (du matériel et du transport), je préfère www.nomatica.com


----------



## dodobis (10 Septembre 2004)

Le site technique de l'Imac G5 :

http://developer.apple.com/document...//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40001433-CH208-BBCJADAF

Il apparait que deux barettes de 512 vont plus vite qu'une seule de 1Go.
Comprenez-vous comme moi?


----------



## nicogala (10 Septembre 2004)

Oui, il _semble_ que le bus mémoire fonctionne en 64 bit avec une seule barette, 2x 64 bit avec deux barettes différentes et 128 bit avec deux barettes identiques... j'ignore complètement comment ça fonctionne et en quoi ça influe qualitativement et quantitativement (et surtout concrêtement   ) sur les performances d'utilisation de la mémoire par le systeme... -> avis aux connaisseurs...


----------



## nicogala (21 Septembre 2004)

Bon, comme il n'y a pas foule qui se précipite pour répondre ici, et vu que ça répond dans plusieurs autres fils, je met un lien vers une autre discussion où on parle plus en détail de la RAM de l'iMac G5...


----------



## BlackYama (24 Septembre 2004)

et voilà un ptite barrette de 512 corsair de commandée (lien ldlc d'en haut) pour mon iBook pas encore arrivé, il en a de la chance !


----------



## nicogala (27 Septembre 2004)

Tenez, voici un site qui explique bien la RAM (plutôt détaillé pour les anciens Macs mais bien instructif pour comprendre les divers types et le fonctionnement) : Aide-Mémoire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

desole si la question a deja ete posee ou si la reponse se trouve qqpart que je ne trouve pas

 j'envisage un futur achat d'ibook

 on m'a dit que les 256 Mo deja inclus etaient soudees ?

 et qu'on peut monter a 1.256 Go de RAM

 oui, mais combien de slots sont libres ? 

 merci


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Octobre 2004)

logiquement:1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

donc en gros, je ne peux rajouter qu'une seule barrette de 256, 512 ou 1 Go alors


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2004)

dites les enfants si vous lisiez le fil depuis le début non ?  la réponse y est déjà


----------



## TNK (5 Octobre 2004)

*Mémoire KINGMAX PC2700 512 MO INCOMPATIBLE* testée sur PB 12 1.33 et PB 15 1.25, dans les deux cas uniquement 256 Mo détectés (acheté chez Gros Bill Micro à Paris, 119 ¤)

Remplacé par IFINEON (toujours à la même adresse, mais 139 ¤) et là aucun problème (testée sur les deux PB 12 et 15)


----------



## Fujisan (16 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> donc en gros, je ne peux rajouter qu'une seule barrette de 256, 512 ou 1 Go alors




et bien ne te plains pas, lorsque j'ai acheté mon iBook tu perdais automatiquement 128 Mo en voulant rajouter de la mémoire, maintenant que les 256 Mo sont fournis sous la forme d'une seule barette tu y gagnes, je préférerai avoir 768 Mo plutot que 640 actuellement


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Octobre 2004)

Quand on prend un ibook avec l'offre MIPE, les barettes sont soudées? (ou alors qu'une des deux?, aucune? faut peut etre pas rever la    )


----------



## Amophis (20 Octobre 2004)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Quand on prend un ibook avec l'offre MIPE, les barettes sont soudées? (ou alors qu'une des deux?, aucune? faut peut etre pas rever la    )




Une soudée + une sur le slot libre. donc si tu veux upgrader, faut vendre celle sur le slot pour acheter une de 512Mo ou 1Go...


----------



## rud980 (4 Novembre 2004)

chaloute!
 ram pc2100 ddr 1Go (pour mon futur naïbook) à 159.5¤ sur Rue du commerce...vous en pensez quoi? Louche ou pas?Vaut-il mieux rajouter 100¤ et me déplcer chez Grosbill?
 Merci d'avance.Rudy.


----------



## pyxmalion (6 Novembre 2004)

Que conseillez-vous comme ram pour iMac G5, avec bon rapport-qualité prix ?!
 Parce que je suis intrigué par les prix, leur différence ! Y a t-il des différences, d'une marque à l'autre, dans lers performances ? Faut-il faire attention à tout ça ?


----------



## nicogala (6 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez 40 messages à lire au dessus + les liens qui y figurent ... pour d'autres questions merci de le faire sur un fil de discussion et non d'information


----------



## grifter38 (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai acheté une barrette de RAM de 512mo de marque Samsung, a 95¤ a Price Hunter (montgallet) pour mon Powerbook 12" et elle marche impect. Je l'ai quand meme testée dans le magasin...

 Donc vous pouvez en prendre si vous cherchez de la Ram compatible...(c'est la moins cher que j'ai trouvé aussi...)


----------



## Apca (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je vais m'acheter de la mémoire ram (Celle-ci ) Le revendeur pense qu'elle sera compatible et moi aussi.

J'aurai voulu savoir, 

Si je l'essaie et quelle fonctionne, est-il possible qu'après un temps d'utilisation, celle-ci ne fonctionne plus en faisant des Kernel panic,... 
Ou bien si elle fonctionne dès le départ elle fonctionnera tous le temps ?


----------



## skydiverss (9 Novembre 2004)

Hello
 C'est de la RAM Corsaire, elle est répurtée pour etre tres stable. Et si les kernel panic reviennent trop souvent a cause d'une barrette, fait la changer elle sont en générale garantie à vie


----------



## Apca (9 Novembre 2004)

skydiverss a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> C'est de la RAM Corsaire, elle est répurtée pour etre tres stable. Et si les kernel panic reviennent trop souvent a cause d'une barrette, fait la changer elle sont en générale garantie à vie



Oui, il me semble qu'il y a des mac avec de la ram "corsaire", et sa fonctionne.  C'est le revendeur pc qui m'a conseiller celle là. Il m'a dit que je pouvais la testée et que si elle n'allait pas, je pouvait lui la rendre. 

C'est pour ca que je demandais si elle pouvait lacher après un certain temps.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je demandais si elle pouvait lacher après un certain temps.



Oui mais bon, c'est plus probable que ça soit tout de suite ou jamais, dans le cas plus rare où ça serait "plus tard", tu pourras tjs faire jouer la garantie.
TEST bien ta machine en la poussant à fond, lance plein d'application, encode un divx, etc... histoire d'utiliser toute la ram pour voir si tu as un KP ou un freeze.


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

salut,

Moi j'ai pris de la Kingston, elle est plutot reputee aussi. Mes barrettes ont un Chip Kingston, et des processeurs Samsung dessus. Bref, normalement, c'est de la super bonne qualite...

A+
Max


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible oui


1 ere étape: erreur a l'insertion de la barette = problème de fabrication
2 eme étape: liaison faible qui fléchis avec le temps de par els échauffements

donc oui c'est possible


----------



## fletchernic (9 Novembre 2004)

je rentre de chez surcouf et j'ai acheté de la corsair: elle est reconnue sans problème donc à priori ca devrait aller (j'espere...)


----------



## Apca (9 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> TEST bien ta machine en la poussant à fond, lance plein d'application, encode un divx, etc... histoire d'utiliser toute la ram pour voir si tu as un KP ou un freeze.



Oui, merci du conseil, je la recoit demain et je vous tiendrez au courant; J'espère que ca ira, car pour l'instant avec 256 mo j'entends vraiment beaucoup le disque dur, surtout avec Unreal 2004 c'est fou !


----------



## Apca (10 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai eu mes barettes et ca à l'air de fonctionner. Dès le démarrage il n'y a eu aucun problèmes. Et dans à propos de ce mac, elle sont reconnue. J'ai lancé une 15 ène d'application, pas eu de problème, sur unreal tournament 04 non plus. 

Pourvu que ca dur...


----------



## iota (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

   Kingston a une gamme de mémoire spécialement conçu pour les produits Apple...

   Pour obtenir les références de leurs produits,  allez ici.

 Choisissez Apple comme marque, puis le modèle de votre Mac (les derniers iBook et le nouveau powermac mono G5 1.8GHz sont déja référencés).
   Vous arrivez enfin sur une liste de modules mémoire compatibles avec votre Mac.

   Si vous cliquer sur Ajouter au panier, vous êtes redirigez vers une liste de site partenaire kingston en France.

   WStore semble le magasin le moins cher (entreprise de B2B qui vend aussi au x particuliers).

 Bon, je vous préviens tout de suite, ce ne sont pas les prix les plus bas du marché, c'est un peu plus cher que la gamme de mémoire classique, mais les modules sont garanties à vie et la compatibilité semble assuré...

   @+
   iota


----------



## lel (14 Novembre 2004)

la memoire kingston fonctionne parfaitement: j'ai achete deux barrettes Kingston de 256 mo chacune pour 40 euors pieces...

mon config: nw Powermac G5 Single 1,8 ghz

A+
Max


----------



## shtroumfignou (15 Novembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 1)  *Alors voilà, selon vous comment se rend on compte qu'on est "un peu juste" en RAM ?*  Quels sont les principaux critères ou "trucs immanquables" qui diagnostiquent à coup sûr un manque de RAM ?
> 
> 2) *Comment savoir combien il en manque ?*  Comment évaluer la quantité à rajouter ? (Sans aller dans la facilité : "mets en 2Go direct et tu seras peinard " mais en répondant au besoin réel...)



Bonsoir à tous.

Voici une méthode toute simple :
Telechargez Do I Need More Memory ,rebootez ,lancez le logiciel puis utilisez votre machine comme vous en avez l'habitude .....vous aurez alors une réponse précise sur votre manque de RAM et la quantité à ajouter...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
J'aimerais acheter de la RAM pour un iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz (512 Mo de DDR SO-DIMM PC2100).
Or on peut trouver de la PC2700 voire de la PC3200 pour moins cher que de la PC2100 donc moi je prendrai bien de la Corsair PC 2700 qu'on peut trouver chez Cddiscount.
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## TNK (16 Novembre 2004)

Cdiscount n'a pas une très bonne réputation en cas "d'incident"
Exemple: tu attends 15 jours, pas de livraison, tu ne peux pas annuler la commande!! tu es obligé de recevoir le produit pour annuler la commande!!!
Absolument tout est automatisé, et si tu souhaites parler à un "humain", et bien tu vas y perdre ta patience.
Par contre, si pas "d'incident", il est vrai que Cdiscount a souvent les prix les moins chers. J'ai acheté il y a deux ans mes premiers points d'accès wifi, mais depuis j'ai stoppé tout achat chez eux...
Par ailleurs, j'ai du mal à concevoir un site qui vende en même temps des frigos et de la RAM


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Novembre 2004)

J'ai déjà une opinion sur CDiscount mais bon, chez eux où chez quelqu'un d'autre, la barrette reste la même (c'est à dire de la bonne qualité et garantie à vie). Ce que je veux juste savoir c'est si la barette de 2700 fonctionnera sur un iBook (je sais qu'on mettre de la PC133 dans un ordi qui fonctionne en PC100 et que la PC133 tourne alors simplement à la vitesse de la PC100, j'aimerais savoir si c'est pareil ici).

[Edit] En fait je l'ai trouvée à 5 euros de moins en 2100 (logique  ) chez dabs.com. La question est réglée.


----------



## nicogala (16 Novembre 2004)

Ah non, la question n'est pas réglée   on veut une réponse qd même ça servira tjrs à quelqu'un


----------



## Amophis (16 Novembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, la question n'est pas réglée   on veut une réponse qd même ça servira tjrs à quelqu'un



Déjà dit et re-dit: une barette PC2700 ou PC3200 fonctionne en PC2100 sur un iBook.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Déjà dit et re-dit: une barette PC2700 ou PC3200 fonctionne en PC2100 sur un iBook.


Merci pour la confirmation 



			
				shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Telechargez Do I Need More Memory


Ce logiciel utilise 10 % de mon G5 juste pour compter le nombre d'accès à la mémoire virtuelle ?


----------



## shtroumfignou (17 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la confirmation
> 
> 
> Ce logiciel utilise 10 % de mon G5 juste pour compter le nombre d'accès à la mémoire virtuelle ?



Etrange sur mon G3 600 il oscille entre 0 et 4,90% avec de rares pointes à 7%...
Il doit pas être super programmé pour les G5 peut-etre ?
Mais ca reste quand même pratique pour évaluer son éventuel manque de RAM !!


----------



## loranbilly (22 Novembre 2004)

Qd les 2 barettes identiques sont installées, ou peut on vérifier concrétement que le bus mémoire fonctionne en 128 bits ???


----------



## Apca (22 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Il me semble qu'il existe un petit programme. Je te recherche ca tout de suite


----------



## Apca (22 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai trouvé.

Sur CETTE pages, tu trouvera le programme.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas tellement conseille non d'utiliser 2 barrettes a des frequences differentes ?

certes meme si la 2700 se comporte et s'aligne sur la 2100, pour plus de stabilite, vaut mieux mettre 2 barrettes a caracteristiques egales je trouve


----------



## iota (24 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

 Corsair a mis en ligne un  guide de compatibilité entre leurs modules mémoires et divers machines (les machines Apple sont biensur présente).
 Rendez-vous ici.

 @+
 iota


----------



## twenty (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

j'en peux plus, il me faut de la RAM, PC2100 512 MO, celle-ci est bien je suppose et le site vous en pensez quoi ? vous avez déjà acheté là-bas ?


merci pour vos réponses


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai essayé de commander ma carte graphique cet été, mais la disponibilité changeait tout le temps, après plusieurs mail sns réponse du service client, des avis négatifs sur différents forums, j'ai annulé ma commande. Site anglais avec des prix agressifs, mais apprement pas de branche française à proprement parler. A eviter selon moi...


----------



## Amophis (2 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de commander ma carte graphique cet été, mais la disponibilité changeait tout le temps, après plusieurs mail sns réponse du service client, des avis négatifs sur différents forums, j'ai annulé ma commande. Site anglais avec des prix agressifs, mais apprement pas de branche française à proprement parler. A eviter selon moi...


 Perso j'ai acheté mon graveur DVD Lacie il y a 1 mois, pas de problème, paiement CB, livraison rapide dans un emballage super costaud.

 Le stock est effectivement en GB mais si tu vois qu'ils ont bcq de pièces en stock, tu peux y aller. Après pour le délais de pièces pas en stock....


----------



## twenty (4 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on peut plutot le rectifier
> donne nous les bonnes valeurs



ok comme tu veux mais pour vous dire que ça vaut pas le coup :

89£ = 129¤ 

donc retour à la case dabs pour ceux qui recherchent de la RAM pour leur iBook et leur Tournesol, c'est pour l'instant là où j'ai trouvé le meilleur prix : SO-DIMM 512Mo PC2100 90,23¤.

enfin je conseille quand même d'attendre un tout petit peu car la RAM devrait baisser


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir

besoin d'aide, pas tout compris a cette histoire de ram en 64 et 128 bits

j'ai un peu cherche sur les topics

donc: si 2 barrettes differentes: fonctionnement en 64 bits ?

et si 2 barrettes identiques (meme taille, meme frequence) alors 128 bits ?


donc en gros, j'achete un ibook, y a 256 soudes, si je lui ajoute 256, ca fera 2*256 en 128 ?

mais si je mets plus de ram, donc 512 soit 256 + 512, j'obtiens 768 Mo mais qui fonctionneront seulement en 64 bits ?


et si c'est le cas, alors que privilegier ? 512 Mo en 128 bits ou 768 en 64 ?

pas clair tout ca...


merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## TNK (7 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> besoin d'aide, pas tout compris a cette histoire de ram en 64 et 128 bits
> 
> ...


Le fonctionnement de la RAM en 64 ou 128 bits ne concerne que les G5


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Décembre 2004)

Y aquelque chose que je ne comprends pas. Je viens de rebooter, j'allume le Moniteur d'activité et j'ai déjà plusieur giga octets de memoire virtuelle. En lancant firefox en plus je suis à 3,31 Go, alors que je n'ai que 285 Mo de memoire utilisée.:affraid:

 Pourquoi le systeme utilise t'il la memoire virtuelle alors qu'il dispose d'une grande quantité de Ram?


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

hello



 avez vous achete de la ram recemment dans un magasin physique (et non sur le net) et si oui, ou est elle le moins cher ? (barrette de 512 et 1 Go)

 merci


----------



## ccciolll (18 Janvier 2005)

Si la définition de ce que je peux mettre sur mon G4 est simplement "SDRAM PC133" et que je remarque que sur mon G3 ça porte exactement le même nom, cela veut-il dire que les barettes pour G3 et G4 sont interchangeables ?
Donc je pourrais, par exemple, acheter des 512 pour mon g4 et refiler ses vieilles 128 à mon G3 ?
Et dans l'absolu, un G3 supporterait-il des 512 ? (j'ai testé les 256, il supporte, en kingston tout du moins, mais au dessus je suis pas sûr).

Une dernière petite chose. Sur mon G4, si je regarde dans info système, il me dit qu'il y a un endroit de libre pour mettre de la mèmoire (un 4e emplacement) mais quand je l'ouvre, je ne vois que 3 racks (qui sont déjà occupés d'ailleurs.).

Quel est ce mystère ?


----------



## Tangi (18 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je n'y comprends pas grand chose, j'ai beau lire ici et là de la doc sur la mémoire, ça ne le fait pas. J'ai un iMac G4 1Ghz, et je devrais pourtant avoir toutes les infos pour me dépatouiller tout seul mais...

Taille mémoire installée : 256Mo ;
Vitesse de bus : 167Mhz ;
Type de mémoire : DDR SDRAM ;
Vitesse : PC2700U-25330.

Mais il me faut de la SO-DIMM ou de la DIMM ???? Dans la documentation de mon iMac on me dit d'installer de la SO-DIMM, mais je croyais que la SO-DIMM était réservée aux portables ??? Je me trompe alors ???
Sinon, sur le site de Nomanica on parle de mémoire DDRAM, c'est la même chose que la DDR SDRAM ????
Bon je m'emmêle les pédales, donc j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un qui a le même modèle me dise quelle est la barette qu'il a installé, parce que là je m'y perds, ça serait sympa...

Je vous remercie vraiment d'avance...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui sur l'iMac G4 c'est de la RAM de portable (SODIMM DDR SDRAM). Si tu as un doute sur la RAM nécessaire tu passe chez Crucial ou MemoryX et tu sélectionne ton modèle, tu auras toutes les précision nécessaires (enfin là tu as déjà tout ce qu'il faut).


----------



## Tangi (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui sur l'iMac G4 c'est de la RAM de portable (SODIMM DDR SDRAM). Si tu as un doute sur la RAM nécessaire tu passe chez Crucial ou MemoryX et tu sélectionne ton modèle, tu auras toutes les précision nécessaires (enfin là tu as déjà tout ce qu'il faut).


Je te remercie, sinon DDRAM c'est pareil que DDR SDRAM ??? ou alors on s'en fout ???

Ah oui autre chose, sur le site de Memory X, Il existe deux types d'iMac G4 15", le "Flat screen user upgradeable memory slot" qui utilise de la SO-DIMM et le "Flat screen factory upgradeable memory slot" qui utilise de la DIMM apparemment. Ca veut dire quoi au juste, que la barette déjà installée c'est de la DIMM mais que l'endroit prévu pour recevoir une barette supplémentaire ne peut contenir qu'une barette SO-DIMM. En clair, si je veux rajouter de la Ram, je rajoute de la SO-DIMM et si je veux changer la barette déjà installée c'est de la DIMM qui faut que j'utilise.
Je suis sûr que je m'emmêle encore les pinceaux et que j'ai encore tout faux.

Je pars du principe que c'est de la SO-DIMM qu'il faut rajouter de toute façon, comme tu m'as dit.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Janvier 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Si la définition de ce que je peux mettre sur mon G4 est simplement "SDRAM PC133" et que je remarque que sur mon G3 ça porte exactement le même nom, cela veut-il dire que les barettes pour G3 et G4 sont interchangeables ?
> Donc je pourrais, par exemple, acheter des 512 pour mon g4 et refiler ses vieilles 128 à mon G3 ?
> Et dans l'absolu, un G3 supporterait-il des 512 ? (j'ai testé les 256, il supporte, en kingston tout du moins, mais au dessus je suis pas sûr).
> 
> ...



Bon, soit, je vais clarifier mes questions.

question 1 : des barettes de G4 466 (qui sont de la SD-RAM) peuvent-elles aller sur un G3 233 beige (qui utilise aussi de la SD-RAM, si j'ai bien compris).

question 2 : un G3 233 peut-il supporter des barettes supérieures à 256 Mo

question 3 : Dans "information système apple" j'apprends que j'ai 4 emplacment pour barette (DIMM0/J21, DIMM1/J22, DIMM2/J23 et DIMM3/J24). Les trois premiers sont utilisé et il m'indique que le 4e est vide. Or quand j'ouvre la machine, je ne vois que 3 emplacements, effectivement occupés par une barette. Où est ce 4e emplacement ?


----------



## nicogala (20 Janvier 2005)

Tes deux posts sont hors sujet, tu aurais du poster dans "Macs de bureau" :hein:
J'y répond dans ma grande mansuétude... le G3 (dont tu ne précise même pas le modéle :hein: ) peut recevoir jusquà 768Mo mais en "low profile" ce que j'interprète à ma façon comme devant être d'une taille pas trop grosse pour rentrer dans le bestiau (si erreur, merci de rectifier  ) , par contre le G4 n'a que 3 emplacements de RAM, c'est normal que tu trouve pas le quatrième , c'est peut être de la RAM soudée qui est indiquée en 4 ... ?
En tout cas : MacTraker est un petit logiciel qui répertorie tous les Macs depuis le début avec tous les renseignements sur la RAM, la capacité maxi, le modèle etc...


----------



## Cricri (22 Janvier 2005)

Si vous êtes d'accord pour un iBook G4 c'est de la DDR SDRAM PC2100 ou de la PC2700.

Vu qu'on la trouve au même prix, la PC2700 est un meilleur choix car bien que se comportant comme de la PC2100 dans l'iBook, elle pourra plus utilement être recyclée dans un powerBook ou dans un MacMini, ce qui n'est pas pas négligeable lorsqu'on prend 1 Go.

j'ai pris de la PC2100, j'ai encore tout faux !


----------



## Chuchen (22 Janvier 2005)

Voilà une excellente info Cricri pour les futurs switchers comme moi 

Pour info, voici ce que je trouve en terme de prix pour 1Go :

    157.87 ¤     1 036 FF          DDR PC2700 1 Go
    160.60 ¤     1 053 FF          Corsair DDR PC2700 1 Go Value
    179.00 ¤     1 174 FF          Kingston DDR PC2700 1Go Value Ram
    184.98 ¤     1 213 FF          Crucial 1 Go DDR-SDRAM PC2700
    196.14 ¤     1 287 FF          Dane-Elec DDR PC2700 1 Go
    219.00 ¤     1 437 FF          SO-DIMM DDR-SDRAM 1 Go PC2700
    235.60 ¤     1 545 FF          Corsair DDR PC2700 1 Go ECC Registered
    237.20 ¤     1 556 FF          Corsair SO-DIMM PC2700 DDR-SDRAM 1 Go
    269.90 ¤     1 770 FF          Kingmax DDR PC2700 1 Go
    275.08 ¤     1 804 FF          DDR PC2700 1 Go ECC Registered
    280.90 ¤     1 843 FF          Memup DDR PC2700 1 Go
    299.00 ¤     1 961 FF          Dane-Elec SO-DIMM DDR 1 Go
    299.00 ¤     1 961 FF          Dane-Elec SO-DIMM DDR PC2700 1 Go
    349.00 ¤     2 289 FF          PNY SO-DIMM DDR PC2700 1 Go
399.00 ¤     2 617 FF          Infineon DDR PC2700 1 Go ECC Registered
    419.00 ¤     2 748 FF          Kingston SO-DIMM DDR PC2700 1 Go
    849.00 ¤     5 569 FF          Acer SO-DIMM DDR PC2700 1 Go
    905.37 ¤     5 939 FF          HP DDR PC2700 1 Go ECC


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

Chuchen a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une excellente info Cricri pour les futurs switchers comme moi
> 
> Pour info, voici ce que je trouve en terme de prix pour 1Go :
> 
> ...



c'est de la so dimm !


----------



## Chuchen (22 Janvier 2005)

Et que faut-il à la place ? Je remettrais cette liste à  jour


----------



## Chuchen (22 Janvier 2005)

Et il faut quoi donc, de la dimm ou de la so dimm ?


----------



## Lamar (22 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je crois que c'est de la sodimm qu'il faut. C'est dommage parce qu'au niveau des prix c'est l'autre la plus intéressante.
Maintenant il faudrait qu'un spécialiste nous les classe ces différents types de mémoire, de la meilleure à la moins bonne, pour pouvoir choisir la meilleure en terme de rapport qualité prix. Ceci dit je ne suis pas sûr que cela n'ait pas déjà été traité, dans une autre fil.

Nicolas


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Janvier 2005)

Pour les iBook, il faut de la DDR So Dimm PC2100
Si tu prends de la PC2700, ou plus, elle tournera à la vitesse dela 2100. Tout ceci à déjà été dit plus haut dans ce fil de toute façon.

Eddy


----------



## Chuchen (22 Janvier 2005)

J'ai mis de la 2700 car ce choix peut être plus judicieux sachant qu'elle est aussi utilisable dans un PowerBook ou un Mac Mini comme le souligne fort à propos Crici


----------



## superyoyo (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour je peux avoir une barrette de 1 Go pas cher, ça ressemble à ça http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/yo-92/ram2.bmp

et : ddr 2700 spectek

mais je crois qu'elle n'est pas so-dimm, alors est-ce compatible avec mon ibook G4 1.2 GHz ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Janvier 2005)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je peux avoir une barrette de 1 Go pas cher, ça ressemble à ça http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/yo-92/ram2.bmp
> 
> et : ddr 2700 spectek
> 
> mais je crois qu'elle n'est pas so-dimm, alors est-ce compatible avec mon ibook G4 1.2 GHz ?


Si ce n'est pas de la So-Dimm, la réponse est non ne toute logique.


----------



## tne (25 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,

dans une quinzaine de jours je serais en possession d'un G5, et je souhaite d'emblé ajouter 2 x 512Mb.

que pensez-vous de la mémoire Corsair Value ? 
à 76,50eur chez LDLC (PC3200), le prix est attractif .. mais qu'en est-il de la qualité ? (je pense qu'au niveau compatibilite avec le G5 il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb ?)

le lien : http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00017048.html

merci d'avance


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2005)

Corsair je pense que ca vaut le coup, j'en aie une dans mon PWB, pas de pb


----------



## tne (25 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Corsair je pense que ca vaut le coup, j'en aie une dans mon PWB, pas de pb



je sais que la marque a bonne reputation, mais cette version "value" semble etre une version de moins bonne qualite .. j'imagine que cela doit rester superieur a de la RAM no-name, mais bon je me demande si quelqu'un a deja teste sur Mac..?


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

tne a dit:
			
		

> je sais que la marque a bonne reputation, mais cette version "value" semble etre une version de moins bonne qualite .. j'imagine que cela doit rester superieur a de la RAM no-name, mais bon je me demande si quelqu'un a deja teste sur Mac..?




ce n'est pas une version "value", c'est une designation promotionnelle

ca veut pas dire qu'elle est de moins bonne qualite


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

tne a dit:
			
		

> je sais que la marque a bonne reputation, mais cette version "value" semble etre une version de moins bonne qualite .. j'imagine que cela doit rester superieur a de la RAM no-name, mais bon je me demande si quelqu'un a deja teste sur Mac..?


 
J'en ai 2 barettes de 512 Mo dans mon iMac G5 et idem dans mon Shuttle et ça tourne très bien


----------



## monrosier (1 Février 2005)

Par contre, remplacer un disque dur dans un portable, ou bidouiller dans un PowerMac, là je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils apprécient  [/QUOTE]

Ajouter de la RAM c'est bidouiller ça ? Si oui, je suis donc obligé d'aller dans un centre Apple  n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Toute opération décrite dans le manuel est réputée faisable par l'utilisateur et entre dans la garantie... Pour le reste, je doute.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

monrosier a dit:
			
		

> Ajouter de la RAM c'est bidouiller ça ? Si oui, je suis donc obligé d'aller dans un centre Apple n'est ce pas ?


 
Non ajouter de la RAM fait partie du DIY (Do It Yourself) donc ne fait pas sauter la garantie


----------



## monrosier (2 Février 2005)

Et quite à abuser, ce serait pas pris en compte dans l'apple care ? Ca a pas l'air trop dur mais je suis pas garagiste moi.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

monrosier a dit:
			
		

> Et quite à abuser, ce serait pas pris en compte dans l'apple care ? Ca a pas l'air trop dur mais je suis pas garagiste moi.



Non c'est pour ça qu'Apple a mis en place le dyi (Apple fournit des guides d'installation sur son site) c'est extrèmement simple sur un iMac G5 :bebe:


----------



## dajay (11 Février 2005)

C'est affreux les prix sur les barettes d'1Go pour portable (powerbook) !
Chez Corsaire on passe de 95$ pour 512 Mo de ram PC2700 à 479$ pour 1Go...

Il les font avec quoi les barettes d'1 Go ?


----------



## ffabrice (11 Février 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai une question : c'est quoi la différence entre une barrette de ram DDR dite "ECC" et les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

En parcourant le forum, j'ai lu à de nombreuses reprises que les prix pour une extension mémoire sur l'Apple Store étaient prohibitifs.
Pour la commande d'un iMac G5, les prix sont de +209,99  pour 1Go (2 DIMMs) et de +720 pour 2Go (2 DIMMs).
Sur le site de Kingston, je trouve pour la RAM compatible avec l'iMa G5 : 1 Go, 294 H.T. / 2Go 967 H.T.
Au vu de cette comparaison, l'Apple Store paraît plutôt bon marché ou j'ai loupé un épisode ?

Romain
Switcher potentiel


----------



## mattthieu (15 Février 2005)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> C'est affreux les prix sur les barettes d'1Go pour portable (powerbook) !
> Chez Corsaire on passe de 95$ pour 512 Mo de ram PC2700 à 479$ pour 1Go...
> 
> Il les font avec quoi les barettes d'1 Go ?


 
bein ça dépend où, le dollar n'est pas si intéressant parfois 
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9575787

par contre ils ne vendent pas en belgique


----------



## dajay (15 Février 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> bein ça dépend où, le dollar n'est pas si intéressant parfois
> http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9575787
> 
> par contre ils ne vendent pas en belgique



Ah ça c'est une bonne trouvaille !
J'ai trouvé aujourd'hui de la ram made in KingMax sur MrPrix à 174¤ la barette d'1 Go.
Mais bon KingMAx : je suis allé à la pêche au reviews, ça ç l'air globalement positif. Mais bon je prendrai quand même la Corsair je pense...

Référence : 
http://neoseeker.pricegrabber.com/rating_getprodrev.php/product_id=3113513/id_type=M
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-155-111&depa=0


----------



## Emerout (16 Février 2005)

Je viens d'installer ça dans mon iBook G4 1,2Ghz : 

Corsair Value Select SO-DIMM DDR-SDRAM 256 Mo PC2700 (Garantie à vie par Corsair) Total TTC :  	 56,14 ¤ livrée.

Le Mac fonctionne correctement !

Par contre l'installation nécessite un petit tournevis pour démonter la trappe, et ce n'est pas indiqué dans le manuel, il a fallu que j'en lime un qui était un peu trop gros !


----------



## hermios (18 Février 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai mis 512 de chez Kingstone et le mac est devenu fou ( ibook G4)
Je l'ai renvoyée et j'attend de la Dane elec....Wait and see


----------



## hermios (19 Février 2005)

J'ai reçu la dane elec dont la différence de taille m'a surpris au début mais voilà, celà fonctionne à merveille. preuve que ce n'est pas si mal de s'adresser à un spé mac pour s'approvisionner dans le bon modèle et la bonne marque.


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

j'ai relu presque tout le forum et la réponse a peut-être été donnée mais bon:

Comment fait-on pour vérifier que son ordi tourne bien en 128 bits et non en 64?




J'ai trouvé la réponse dans un autre forum :

Le test est dispo ici pour ceux qui le désire :

http://www.macbidouille.com/downloads/testbusG5fr.sit


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai renvoyé chez Grosbill de la SDRAM PC 133 Chipset SAMSUNG sur marque, pas compatible avec un imac 500 DV. J'ai pas pu renvoyer avant 8 jours et GROSBILL m'a fait un avoir (je croyais que c'était 15 jours pour un remboursement en VPC  :mouais: ), en l'occurrence, ils vendent de la CRUCIAL maintenant, donc je pense que je vais m'orienter là-dessus. Mais est-ce la même ? Puis-je être sûr qu'elle soit compatible ?

Merci


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2005)

Personne ?????????  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Moi j'aide tout le monde et y a personne pour m'aider !


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aide tout le monde et y a personne pour m'aider !


c'est qu'a force de renseigner les gens tu es arrivé à un tel niveau d'expertise que personne ne peux te répondre :bebe: 

bon écoute je comprends pas ton histoire d'incompatibilité, je suis allé sur le site de crucial c'est le même modèle à savoir de la sdram pc 133 168 broches dimm


la ou je coince c'est que sur x memory je n'ai pas trouvé ton mac et enfin sur histoire apple c'est de la pc 100  :mouais: 

donc en résume je vois pas pourquoi ton imac dv n'accepte pas la ram, pas très utile comme conclusion hein ,  :rose: mais bon j'ai que ça à te proposer


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Ok merci pour la réponse  PC 100 ou 133 ça change rien, il faut du 100 mais si tu mets de la 133, elle est juste downclockée. Après la barrette n'est pas compatible certainement parce que c'est une générique mais avec puces SAMSUNG. C'est pour ça que je vais prendre la crucial maintenant, mais toujours la 133 because la 100 est évidemment bien plus chère.


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2005)

c'est bizarre ton histoire de controlleur samsung tout de même :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Non je pense pas, il me semble avoir déjà lu des témoignages similaires.


----------



## nova (14 Juin 2005)

je patauge un peu pour trouver de la RAM pour mon iMac G5...
quelqu'un de plus renseigné que moi pourrait m'indiquer si ces modèles sont bel et bien compatibles avec ma config? et si oui, lequel est le plus intéressant?

>> http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00017048.html
>>http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00022650.html
>> http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?products_id=4437 (edit: oubliez ce lien, ils ne livrent pas en belgique  )
merci à vous!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Juin 2005)

et vous sur que la ram sur l'apple store est si chere que ca ? 

PB 12" superdrive avec 256 + 256 = 1445.65 EUR
PB 21" superdrive avec 256 + 512 = 1512.54 EUR
ca qui fait une différence de 66 EUR environ ...

donc on passe de 512 à 768 pour 66 EUR c'est pas tres cher quand meme ..non ?


----------



## touna (17 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et vous sur que la ram sur l'apple store est si chere que ca ?
> 
> PB 12" superdrive avec 256 + 256 = 1445.65 EUR
> PB 21" superdrive avec 256 + 512 = 1512.54 EUR
> ...


 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=2568
sur macway la barrette de 512 coûte 58 euro HT alors que apple te prend 66 euro pour te mettre une de 512 et te reprendre celle de 256


----------



## jojofk (17 Juin 2005)

euh.. moi aussi aimerais bien savoir.. c'est CL2,5 ou CL3 sur les Imac?? euh.. d'ailleurs ça veut dire quoi CL?? .. bah, autant savoir..


----------



## Apca (17 Juin 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> euh.. moi aussi aimerais bien savoir.. c'est CL2,5 ou CL3 sur les Imac?? euh.. d'ailleurs ça veut dire quoi CL?? ..  .. bah, autant savoir..



Cycle de latence ?  :mouais:


----------



## Tatyanah (18 Juin 2005)

C'est HS si je demande comment on fait pour ajouter une barrette? 
(sans tout casser)


----------



## touna (18 Juin 2005)

Tatyanah a dit:
			
		

> C'est HS si je demande comment on fait pour ajouter une barrette?
> (sans tout casser)


en général c est assez simple et c est expliquer comment faire dans les notices que tu as reçu avec ta machine ; mais pour certaines machines il faut aller dans un centre apple pour ne pas perdre la garantie 
pourquoi , tu veut rajouter de la RAM sur quelle machine ?


----------



## Tatyanah (18 Juin 2005)

Je voudrai rajouter une 512 sur le powerbook g4 qu eje n'ai pas encore reçu d'ailleurs


----------



## touna (18 Juin 2005)

Tatyanah a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai rajouter une 512 sur le powerbook g4 qu eje n'ai pas encore reçu d'ailleurs


http://www.apple.com/support/manuals/powerbook/
voila c' est un des 3 premiers liens selon la taille de l'écran , tu chercher un peu et c est expliqué , il y a même des schémas ; par contre c est en anglais


----------



## Loops (19 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part, je compte rajouter un petit Go au 512mo déjà offerts, sur mon Imac G5 20" 2ghz...

Je pense commander ici : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2575

Pas de contre-indications ?


----------



## touna (19 Juin 2005)

Loops a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je compte rajouter un petit Go au 512mo déjà offerts, sur mon Imac G5 20" 2ghz...
> 
> Je pense commander ici : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2575
> 
> Pas de contre-indications ?


je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait mais sur le même site j ai trouvé la même chose 10¤ moin cher  
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2459&bloc=technical


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

ma question est la suivante : sur un IMac G5 puis-je avoir une seule barette de 1 GO ou c'est mieux d'avoir 2 barettes identiques de 512 ?


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

pour Loops : Attention sur un G5 ou un IMac G5 les  2 barettes doivent être identiques : si tu as 1 barette de 512 et une barette de 1 GO tu perds le bénéfice des 128 bits


----------



## Apca (19 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour Loops : Attention sur un G5 ou un IMac G5 les  2 barettes doivent être identiques : si tu as 1 barette de 512 et une barette de 1 GO tu perds le bénéfice des 128 bits



Ce qui réponds à t'a question juste plus haut   
C'est mieux d'avoir deux barettes de 512 mo que une de 1 GO.


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui réponds à t'a question juste plus haut
> C'est mieux d'avoir deux barettes de 512 mo que une de 1 GO.



justement je ne savais pas si c'était la même chose  ( quand on ajoute une barette  elle doit être identqu à la première OK je compends) mais qu'il faille en avoir obligatoiremenrt 2 pour avoir 128 bits?  dans ce cas pourquoi les Imac G5 ne sont vendus qu'avec une seule barette?

Et puis 2 barettes de 512 c'est plus cher que une seule de 1 GO  

Si vous avez un G5 faites le test avec l'application ( gratuite)  : "testbusG5fr " ça vous dit si vous avez 64 ou 128 bits mais je n'ai pas le lien pour le télécharger.

actuellement j'ai bien 128 bits ( il s'agit de 128 bits de mémoire )

Vous pouvez télécharger ce soft  sur cette page : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-09-24 ( au paragraphe sur la mémoire du G5 )

Si une personne qui a un IMac G5 avec une seule barette pouvait faire le test et nous dire si elle a 64 ou 128 bits ça serait sympa


----------



## Tangi (19 Juin 2005)

Je suis un peu sceptique sur le véritable gain qu'apporterait le bénéfice des 128 bits, il n'y aucun test vraiment concluant pour nous dire qu'il y a une réelle différence... Moi je continue à privilégier la quantité de RAM... A mon avis il est assez évident que 1,5 Go de RAM sera plus efficace que deux barrettes identiques de 512Mo chacune même en 128 bits...

En attendant j'ai commandé ma barrette de 1Go chez Crucial, aucun doute possible sur le modèle de RAM à commander dans la mesure où le site de Crucial te propose le modèle de RAM en fonction du modèle de ton ordinateur... Le seul hic, c'est que je croyais bénéficier de la dépréciation de l'euro, et d'un taux de change en baisse significative, mais j'ai du payer 27 euros supplémentaires pour récupérer mon colis, l'achat s'élève au total à 102 + 27 (colis contre remboursement) = 129 euros, un peu dégouté quand même...


----------



## Tangi (19 Juin 2005)

Je crois me souvenir sinon qu'il faut obligatoirement deux barrettes identiques (même marque, même capacité, etc) pour bénéficier des 128bits, donc avec une seule barrette on n'en bénéficie pas...


----------



## Mulholland Max (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je suis un peu perdu point de vue RAM sur Powerbook. Désolé de passer pour un boulet, mais ce modèle de RAM fonctionnerait-il sur mon Powerbook 15" 1,5Go?
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019587.html
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Une question que je me pose depuis 2 mois que je suis sous Mac, combien de ram consomme Tiger ? J'ai entendu dire 256 mo ce qui me parait dingue, car déjà Windows xp sp2 en consomme 190 environ ce qui est déjà qualifié de beaucoup.


----------



## Apca (4 Juillet 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question que je me pose depuis 2 mois que je suis sous Mac, combien de ram consomme Tiger ? J'ai entendu dire 256 mo ce qui me parait dingue, car déjà Windows xp sp2 en consomme 190 environ ce qui est déjà qualifié de beaucoup.





Voici les caractéristique requise :

Configuration requise :
Mac équipé d?un processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5
FireWire intégré
256 Mo de RAM
3 Go d'espace disque disponible (4 Go si vous installez les outils de développement)


Personnellement, je dirais qu'il faut 384 mo de ram voir même (et ce que je conseille) 512 mo pour être à l'aise suivant le travaille que l'on fait avec le mac


----------



## nicogala (7 Juillet 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question que je me pose depuis 2 mois que je suis sous Mac, combien de ram consomme Tiger ? J'ai entendu dire 256 mo ce qui me parait dingue, car déjà Windows xp sp2 en consomme 190 environ ce qui est déjà qualifié de beaucoup.


 Il est aussi possible de lire les deux premières pages de ce sujet, si des personnes de bonne volonté se sont donné la peine de les écrire c'est qu'elles avaient des choses intéressantes à communiquer 
Les réponses à toutes tes questions s'y trouvent


----------



## an3k (21 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71906&page=8&pp=20
http://developer.apple.com/document...//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40001433-CH208-BBCJADAF
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75309&page=1&pp=20
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75207

comment choisir !!! je sais plus quoi prendre avec tout ce bordel :/ j'ai fait le tour des vendeurs de RAM PC cet aprem, ces idiots faisaient comme si ils connaissaient mac mais ils ne racontaient que des conneries...

bref : pour un imac G5 au final on peut prendre toutes les RAM pc il suffit que ce soit de la DDR 400 PC 3200.
Mais est-ce que on peut prendre de la corsair twinx ou est-ce que les imacs ne sont pas aussi exigeants que les PC qui tournent en dual channel pour tournet en 128bit ?


----------



## Tangi (25 Juillet 2005)

an3k a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71906&page=8&pp=20
> http://developer.apple.com/document...//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40001433-CH208-BBCJADAF
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75309&page=1&pp=20
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75207
> ...


Pourquoi tu te compliques la vie :mouais:... Achète là sur Crucial, tout le monde en est satisfait, la RAM est garantie, la livraison est rapide, et le modèle de RAM est automatiquement sélectionné en fonction du modèle de ton ordinateur, pas moyen de se tromper... Rien de plus simple...

...


----------



## an3k (28 Juillet 2005)

j'ai pris sur mac way, c'est moins chère.
c'est de la Dane-Elec, c'est pas le meilleur mais bon en attendant mieu c'est déjà pas mal...

Et j'ai une question : j'avais 256Mo de RAM (quand je regardait "A propos de ce mac") mais quand j'ai retiré la RAM l'étiquettre disait que c'était de la PNY 512Mo ???!!!!

vous savez ce qui a pu se passer ?


----------



## saturnin (13 Septembre 2005)

J'hesite je sais pas trop quoi faire car je viens juste de switcher, mais la crucial c'est de la bonne qualité???


----------



## Apca (13 Septembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> J'hesite je sais pas trop quoi faire car je viens juste de switcher, mais la crucial c'est de la bonne qualité???



Bonjour,  

Crucial n'est pas une marque de ram, mais un vendeur. www.crucial.com 
Tu peux la commander chez eux si tu veut. Moi perso, je n'ai entendu que du bon concernant le délai,...  :mouais:


----------



## saturnin (13 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Crucial n'est pas une marque de ram, mais un vendeur. www.crucial.com
> Tu peux la commander chez eux si tu veut. Moi perso, je n'ai entendu que du bon concernant le délai,...  :mouais:



Ok merci du renseignement, on en apprend vraiment beaucoup sur ce forum.


----------



## saturnin (14 Septembre 2005)

Ok je suis bien allé sur le site crucial en vue de faire l'acquisition de 1 go pour mon ibook, mais voilmà le problème :
- j'ai suivi les étapes et ils me proposent de la ram pour ce modèle en PC2700;
- sur le guide de mon ibook il est écrit que celui-ci accepte la PC2100 ou la PC2400.

Donc :rose: que faire???

Merci!


----------



## NightWalker (14 Septembre 2005)

Quel est le model de ton iBook, parce que si c'est récent c'est bien le PC2700 qu'il faut... Site Apple


----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ok je suis bien allé sur le site crucial en vue de faire l'acquisition de 1 go pour mon ibook, mais voilmà le problème :
> - j'ai suivi les étapes et ils me proposent de la ram pour ce modèle en PC2700;
> - sur le guide de mon ibook il est écrit que celui-ci accepte la PC2100 ou la PC2400.
> 
> ...


De quel modèle d'iBook il s'agit ?

- iBook 12" 1,2Ghz -->PC2100 ;
- iBook 14" 1,33Ghz -->PC2100 ;
- iBook 12" 1,33Ghz -->PC2700 ;
- iBook 12" 1,42Ghz -->PC2700.


----------



## saturnin (15 Septembre 2005)

C'est le ibook 12'' 1,33 ghz.
Alors c'est bien la 2700? Ils se seraient tromppés dans le guide?


----------



## NightWalker (15 Septembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> C'est le ibook 12'' 1,33 ghz.
> Alors c'est bien la 2700? Ils se seraient tromppés dans le guide?


Bien possible, puis que sur le site d'Apple même indique que c'est un PC2700


----------



## saturnin (15 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bien possible, puis que sur le site d'Apple même indique que c'est un PC2700



Oh ok merci beaucoup du renseignement à tous les deux alors!


----------



## Lamar (1 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je compte acheter de la ram pour mon iBook et je pense à ça :
ici 

Je me posais la question, non de la compatibilité parce qu'a priori après avoir lu ce fil ça correspond(j'ai un iBook 12" à 1,2 ghz, la dernière génération juste avant la mise à jour de cet été) mais du prix : 149 ¤ port compris cela me semble très intéressant, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Nicolas

P.S. j'ai aussi trouvé ça :
ici 
qui a l'avantage (?) d'être en 333 mhz : est-ce plus intéressant ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## bobby001 (1 Octobre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Crucial n'est pas une marque de ram, mais un vendeur. www.crucial.com
> Tu peux la commander chez eux si tu veut. Moi perso, je n'ai entendu que du bon concernant le délai,...  :mouais:



Vrai et faux à la fois 

Crucial est en fait un magasin d'usine appartenant à la marque Micron : donc chez crucial ils ne vendent que de la mémoire micron : qui est de la très bonne ram, en plus elle est garantie à vie et si tu te sers de leur moteur de recherche pour trouver ton portable elle est garantie pour fonctionner avec. A chaque fois que j'ai commandé chez eux je l'ai reçu le lendemain (commandé avant midi quand même) les expéditions sont faites d'angleterre par transporteur.


----------



## Lamar (1 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je réponds à mon propre message (on est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même).
J'ai finalement pris ça .
Pour ceux qui ont la flemme 1 go pour iBook, 130 ¤, frais de port compris. Pas mal non ?

Nicolas

P.S. maintenant je suis obligé de revendre ma barrette de 512 mo. J'espère que ça va intéresser ma belle soeur


----------



## bobby001 (1 Octobre 2005)

Les derniers ibook demandent de la PC2700 : sur ton lien il est spécifié que c'est de la PC2100 : tu risques d'avoir des problèmes en l'utilisant.


----------



## Lamar (1 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Les derniers ibook demandent de la PC2700 : sur ton lien il est spécifié que c'est de la PC2100 : tu risques d'avoir des problèmes en l'utilisant.



Merci de ta réponse, mais comme je l'indiquait juste avant (je parlais de flemme   ) je n'ai pas le tout dernier iBook. Donc celle-ci devrait fonctionner. J'espère   

Nicolas


----------



## superyoyo (8 Octobre 2005)

Je me suis acheté de la Corsair 512 Mo PC 2100 pour mon iBook (12" 1.2 GHz) pensant que c'était une marque fiable car garantie à vie, mais voilà... Mon iBook a fait 3 crashs systèmes à la suite, chose ne m'étant jamais arrivé en un an. La mémoire ne convient donc pas, mais dans ce cas que dois-je prendre : de la Corsair PC2700, ou bien de la Dane-Elec en PC 2100 ou PC 2700 ? (sachant qu'au Surcouf où je l'ai achetée, ils n'ont que ces deux marques)


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

Corsair est une bonne marque... il n'est pas impossible que ce soit un défaut de fabrication... tu as bien vérifié que la barette est bien enclenchée dans son slot ?


----------



## superyoyo (8 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Corsair est une bonne marque... il n'est pas impossible que ce soit un défaut de fabrication... tu as bien vérifié que la barette est bien enclenchée dans son slot ?



La barette est bien clipsée et le Mac l'a bien reconnue. J'ai même fait l'Apple Hardware Test et tout a l'air nickel. Mais il n'empêche que j'ai de gros soupçons que la Ram soit responsable de mes trois plantages.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

Le plus simple est de l'enlever... si ton Mac ne plante plus, tu as trouvé le coupable.


----------



## superyoyo (8 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est de l'enlever... si ton Mac ne plante plus, tu as trouvé le coupable.



Il a toujours sa barette et aujourd'hui il ne m'a pas laché, mais au vu de ce qui m'est arrivé hier, je compte résoudre le problème et ne pas laisser traîner ça en longueur.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Il a toujours sa barette et aujourd'hui il ne m'a pas laché, mais au vu de ce qui m'est arrivé hier, je compte résoudre le problème et ne pas laisser traîner ça en longueur.


très sage


----------



## dvd (13 Octobre 2005)

j'ai l'intention de booster la ram de mon ibook à 1go (j'ai une barrete de 512 mo+128 soudé)
j'ai un ami qui a un imag5 avec 256 mo de ram. puis je lui donner la barrette de 512 qui va me rester sur les bras?

la ram de mon ibook est de la DDR SRRAM 2100.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai acheté par exemple récemment une barrette 512 mo DDR SDRAM PC 3200 chez LDLC, de marque LDLC, c'est pas un produit générique mais en tout cas il est assez bon marché puisque la barrette coûte 45 ¤.

Installée sur mon powermac G4 MDD 1 ghz, qui au départ accepte la PC 2100, il gère tout aussi bien la 2700 ou 3200, elle est juste "downclocke", elle tourne donc à seulement 2100, la vitesse du bus mémoire.

Une barrette idéal pour les emac, mac mini et powermac.
De plus sa protection en métal permet de la manipuler plus aisément.

Elle cohabite avec 3 autres barrettes, de marques et de vitesses différentes, Samsung, générique et Dan elec je crois, un total de 1,5 go.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai installé une barette PQI de 1Go DDR 3200 (90euros) la semaine dernière dans mon mac mini, il tourne comme une horloge


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2005)

eh bien moi j'ai commandé 2 barrettes 512 PC 133 168 broches pour mon Quicksilver G4 2002, sur CDiscount et ca ne marche pas ...!!!  en plus la photo sur le site n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai sous les yeux..;elles sont bleues !!! entouré de métal..et mon G4 il les reconnait pas...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut Ice..

C'est rare de te voir dans ce secteur...  fais gaffes juste aux barettes pas chères de CDiscount, même si les caractéristiques sont identiques, certaines peuvent ne pas passer avec OS X... Quelle est la marque de tes barettes ? Combien elles t'ont coûté ?

Sinon regardes chez Crucial, LDLS, MacWay qui proposent des barettes compatibles/testées pour un coût assez correct...


----------



## bob1351 (8 Décembre 2005)

salut tt le monde..
je viens de commander un PB 15' que je devrai recevoir d'ici 10 jours et je souhaiterai savoir ce que je dois faire pour rajouter un peu de ram..512 me parait un peu leger..
j'ai feuilleté les pages precedentes mais je me demande tjrs ce qu'est le mieux a faire..
ou puis-je trouver 512 a un prix correct ? faut-il que j'aille ds une grande enseigne ou plutot sur internet ? Est ce facile a installer ?
Quel modele faut il que je prenne ? Bref aidez moi 
Merci


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ice..
> 
> C'est rare de te voir dans ce secteur...  fais gaffes juste aux barettes pas chères de CDiscount, même si les caractéristiques sont identiques, certaines peuvent ne pas passer avec OS X... Quelle est la marque de tes barettes ? Combien elles t'ont coûté ?
> 
> Sinon regardes chez Crucial, LDLS, MacWay qui proposent des barettes compatibles/testées pour un coût assez correct...



hello  ben c'est la marque cdiscount...elles sont bleues  39 euros pièce... vala


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hello  ben c'est la marque cdiscount...elles sont bleues  39 euros pièce... vala


C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très cher du tout... mais, je doute en revanche si elle est compatible... OS X est très exigeant


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

bob1351 a dit:
			
		

> salut tt le monde..
> je viens de commander un PB 15' que je devrai recevoir d'ici 10 jours et je souhaiterai savoir ce que je dois faire pour rajouter un peu de ram..512 me parait un peu leger..
> j'ai feuilleté les pages precedentes mais je me demande tjrs ce qu'est le mieux a faire..
> ou puis-je trouver 512 a un prix correct ? faut-il que j'aille ds une grande enseigne ou plutot sur internet ? Est ce facile a installer ?
> ...



Comme je disais pour IceandFire, des boutiques comme MacWay, LDLC et Crucial, proposent des mémoires testées pour Mac. Et en générale, elles sont assez correctes comme prix. J'ai une préférence pour Crucial, parce qu'il te guide dans le choix des machines. Tu ne peux pas te tromper de type de mémoire. Les prix sont correctes, et livraison express. Les miennes ont été livrées en 48h dans un emballage qui protège très bien les mémoires...


----------



## cyberyoyo (8 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Comme je disais pour IceandFire, des boutiques comme MacWay, LDLC et Crucial, proposent des mémoires testées pour Mac. Et en générale, elles sont assez correctes comme prix. J'ai une préférence pour Crucial, parce qu'il te guide dans le choix des machines. Tu ne peux pas te tromper de type de mémoire. Les prix sont correctes, et livraison express. Les miennes ont été livrées en 48h dans un emballage qui protège très bien les mémoires...


Au vu des problèmes rencontrés par plusieurs membres des forums possesseurs de PWB 15', je conseillerais la marque DANE ELEC et déconseillerais la marque CORSAIR  

Pour l'achat, le moins cher c'est le mieux alors suivez les indications de NW


----------



## belzebuth (17 Avril 2006)

On ne le répetera jamais assez, mais la RAM est vraiment quelque chose d'indispensable pour profiter à 100% de Mac OS et de son ordinateur... et il faut viser large! surtout sur un portable, dont le disque dur est plus lent. 

Pour un usage "de base" (office - mail - safari - photos), je conseille 1Go. pas en dessous. Et dès que vous utilisez votre mac intensivement, prenez 1.5 voire 2Go. 

J'ai eu l'occasion de profiter de 1.5Go de RAM sur mon MacBook Pro pendant 3 semaines, et c'était extrèmement agréable. pratiquement jamais de SWAP (Swapper signifie que Mac OS X utilise le disque dur à la place de mémoire RAM, car il en manque. C'est donc beaucoup plus lent!)
Je suis retombé à 512Mo depuis que ma barrette est tombée en rade, et c'est très désagréable... En travaillant cet après midi, j'ai eu jusqu'a 1.5Go de SWAP! je me retrouvais avec la réactivité d'un ibook G3...

Comment savoir si vous avez besoin de RAM? deux solutions :

1. Télécharger Menu Meters. Ce petit utilitaire gratuit peut ajouter dans votre barre des menus, si vous le souhaiter, un petit graphique indiquant l'usage de votre mémoire. En cliquant dessus, vous verrez en bas la taille du fichier SWAP (min 64Mo, maximum = taille de votre disque dur). A noter qu'il peut également indiquer l'usage du processeur, très pratique également.

Vous voyez sur cette photo qu'il y a 1Go de SWAP, signe d'un manque énorme de RAM : 







2. Appuyer sur "pomme majuscule G" depuis le finder, et taper ceci : /private/var/vm/
Ensuite, vous regardez le nombre de fichiers SWAP. Au dela de 1, ce que vous manquez de RAM.



 Je combines avec ce fil dédié... après tout, ce ne sont pas les seuls Macintels qui ont besoin de RAM (même si Rosetta...)


----------



## Zitounesup (8 Juillet 2006)

Comment tu fais pour avoir 4 indicateurs de charge belzebut ? j'en ai que deux sur mon MBP.

Dans mon cas j'ai un seul fichier swap de 64Mo, j'imagine que c'est bon signe ? (j'ai 1Go de RAM)


----------



## belzebuth (9 Juillet 2006)

4 quoi?


----------



## Zitounesup (10 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> 4 quoi?



4 "pourcentages" sur ta copie d'écran.


----------



## Albert Spaggiari (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut les experts de la RAM, 
Est-ce qu'un produit du genre peut coller sur MAC. Ce sont les memes caracteristiques, me semble-t-il, que la RAM pour MB vendue sur l'apple store...

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9610769


----------



## belzebuth (10 Juillet 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> 4 "pourcentages" sur ta copie d'écran.



c'est une copie d'écran tirée du site de menu meters...


----------



## Zitounesup (10 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> c'est une copie d'écran tirée du site de menu meters...



Ah oki, je croyais que tu avais 4 proc dans ton Mac


----------



## belzebuth (11 Juillet 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> Ah oki, je croyais que tu avais 4 proc dans ton Mac



j'en ai deux, et sur la copie d'écran il n'y a que deux processeurs...


----------



## jeff34 (11 Juillet 2006)

Albert Spaggiari a dit:
			
		

> Salut les experts de la RAM,
> Est-ce qu'un produit du genre peut coller sur MAC. Ce sont les memes caracteristiques, me semble-t-il, que la RAM pour MB vendue sur l'apple store...
> 
> http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9610769



Aucun problème, tu peux y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Ok merci


----------



## choumesse (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

je compte prochainement m'acheter un macbook pro (15,4", 2Ghz...), et vu ke je compte faire de la modélisation 3D ac boot camp (catia notamment), j'aurai besoin d'1go de ram minimum. Sauf que les tarifs proposés sur l'apple store me font un peu pleurer.

J'ai trouvé ça : 

http://www.materiel.net/opinions_VS1GSDS667D2.html

Mais il semblerait que certaines personnes aient rencontré des problèmes en les installant, telles qu' arrêts soudains de leur machine, que ce soit macbook ou macbook pro.

Qu'en pensez-vous????


----------



## Kéfa (14 Août 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Comment savoir si vous avez besoin de RAM? deux solutions :



Trouvant mon iMac Core Duo 1x1Go un peu lent par moment, j'ai fait le test du swap avec menu meters. J'ai ouvert pas mal d'applis que j'utilise en usage intensif donc des applis Rosetta.

Jusqu'à un certain point, toujours pas de swap. Cela signifie-t-il que la lenteur d'exécution que je perçois n'est PAS DU TOUT dû à un manque de RAM ?

En fonction de la réponse, je ne vois pas trop ce que je pourrais faire. Si rajouter de la RAM aiderait encore plus, je passerais à 2Go.
Sinon, je vois vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir. Soit c'est moi qui suis trop exigeant, soit un souci au niveau du système. Je fais de tps en tps des opérations de maintenance avec Onyx. S'il n'y a pas de manque de RAM, merci de me conseiller des astuces s'il y en a  

Merci d'avance


----------



## duracel (14 Août 2006)

C'est le fait de faire tourner rosetta qui doit ralentir la machine.
Avec 1 go, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ton ordi soit lent.


----------



## Kéfa (14 Août 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fait de faire tourner rosetta qui doit ralentir la machine.
> Avec 1 go, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ton ordi soit lent.



C'est bien possible. Mais bon, je pense aussi être énormément exigeant.

C'est surtout quand je travaille sur Pages+Keynote ou iMovie+iDvd.


----------



## duracel (14 Août 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien possible. Mais bon, je pense aussi être énormément exigeant.
> 
> C'est surtout quand je travaille sur Pages+Keynote ou iMovie+iDvd.



Imovie et Idvd sont assez gourmands, donc cela peut aussi être cela, et  si en plus tu es exigeant...


----------



## nicogala (14 Août 2006)

choumesse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous????


J'en pense queffectivement en voyant des retours comme &#231;a j'h&#233;siterai moi aussi, en revanche il y a des "r&#233;f&#233;rences" en la mati&#232;re comme les m&#233;moires vendues par MacWay , les DaneElec et celles vendues par Crucial... &#231;a veut absolument pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres fiables et moins ch&#232;re, mais pour celles ci-avant on en est s&#251;r au moins  , cela veut dire qu'il y a suffisamment de retours positifs des utilisateurs pour faire une bonne r&#233;putation.


----------



## choumesse (14 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense queffectivement en voyant des retours comme ça j'hésiterai moi aussi, en revanche il y a des "références" en la matière comme les mémoires vendues par MacWay , les DaneElec et celles vendues par Crucial... ça veut absolument pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres fiables et moins chère, mais pour celles ci-avant on en est sûr au moins  , cela veut dire qu'il y a suffisamment de retours positifs des utilisateurs pour faire une bonne réputation.



Merci nicogala, je vais donc trifouiller dans ce que tu m'as donné, et aviser après.

Encore merci


----------



## Koursk (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tous les post correspondant à ce sujet, mais heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro 2GHz, je me dis que 512 de ram, c'est un peu faible (et oui, j'ai profité pour la dernière de l'offre MIPE).

Ma question est : Vaut-il mieux que je place une seconde de 512, ou bien une de 1GO?

On m'a expliqué que des fois, ca valait pas la peine d'avoir une barette à 512 et l'autre à 1GO car l'ordi ne gérait pas au mieux ce manque de symétrie.

Merci par avance de votre réponse, et de votre patience.


----------



## fredox34 (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire le 5 ou 6 dernières pages de ce post. 

J'ai acheté dernièrement un MAC Pro 2.6Ghz je souhaiterais ajouter 2 barrettes de 1Go Ddr2-667 Fb-Dimm Ecc (Pc-5300 ) est ce qu'il y a la possibilité de mettre de la mémoire venant des PC ou bien je suis dans l'obligation d'acheter de la Mac à un prix prohibitif ?


merci pour vos renseignements


----------



## Apca (8 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux bien sur mettre de la m&#233;moire pour pc, il faut cependant bien v&#233;rifier toute les caract&#233;ristiques afin que cela soit identique et afin d'avoir une bonne compatibilit&#233; !


----------



## HmJ (8 Décembre 2006)

fredox34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire le 5 ou 6 dernières pages de ce post.
> 
> ...



Salut. Si la FB DIMM que tu achetes est bien au standard JEDEC, ca devrait passer. La memoire speciale Mac Pro utilise exactement les memes barrettes que les PC ou Xserve, mais avec un radiateur plus epais. C'est tout. La ventilation du compartiment memoire n'est pas tres efficace, c'est pour ca. Certains disent que ca peut passer, d'autres disent que des erreurs arrivent a cause de la surchauffe. Quoiqu'il en soit, sache que le boitier devrait rester fermer pour etre sur que la colonne d'air renouvele est bien canalisee.


----------



## fredox34 (8 Décembre 2006)

merci pour vos 2 r&#233;ponses Apac et Hmj


----------



## foxy (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous voila je voulais mettre a niveau la ram de mon macbook.
Es ce que je dois prendre obligatoirement les deux meme ou bien es ce que dans un premier temps je peut acheter une barette de 1go pour rajouter a mon autre de 256 mo ? 
Ensuite es ce qu'il est important que ce sot une barette pc 5300 une 4200 ne peut pas faire l'affaire ? 
Merci par avance.


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2007)

Voilà j'ai besoin de vos conseils... j'ai un macbook pro avec 1Go de RAM que j'utilise presque en totalité très régulièrement. Je viens de voir que le prix de la RAM chez macway chute en ce moment (175euros pour 2Go)et j'ésite fortement à passer à 2Go pour plus de confort.... J'ai quelques questions: 
la gain de puissance est-il vraiment apréciable entre 1Go et 2go? et vu que j'ai un budget assez serré cela vaut-il le coup...?
Pensez-vous que les prix de la RAM remonte vite?


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2007)

foxy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous voila je voulais mettre a niveau la ram de mon macbook.
> Es ce que je dois prendre obligatoirement les deux meme ou bien es ce que dans un premier temps je peut acheter une barette de 1go pour rajouter a mon autre de 256 mo ?
> Ensuite es ce qu'il est important que ce sot une barette pc 5300 une 4200 ne peut pas faire l'affaire ?
> Merci par avance.



Il est conseillé d'avoir les deux mêmes... mais c'est en rien obligatoire. Par contre pour savoir si on peut mettre de la 4200 j'en sais rien mais perso je pense pas!


----------



## iota (19 Février 2007)

Salut.



foxy a dit:


> Ensuite es ce qu'il est important que ce sot une barette pc 5300 une 4200 ne peut pas faire l'affaire ?


Un module m&#233;moire estampill&#233; 5300 signifie qu'il est certifi&#233; pour fonctionner &#224;  667MHz (vitesse du FSB du processeur). Un module &#224; 4200 (certifi&#233; pour fonctionner &#224; 533MHz) peut fonctionner &#224; 667MHz, mais ce n'est absolument pas assur&#233; (c'est la loterie). Le syst&#232;me peut m&#234;me fonctionner mais devenir instable.

Perso, je te conseille de ne pas jouer &#224; la loterie et de prendre de la m&#233;moire PC5300.



xao85 a dit:


> la gain de puissance est-il vraiment apr&#233;ciable entre 1Go et 2go? et vu que j'ai un budget assez serr&#233; cela vaut-il le coup...?


On ne peut pas &#224; porprement parler d'un gain de performance, mais d'une am&#233;lioration du confort d'utilisation. Si vraiment tu as le sentiment d'&#234;tre limit&#233; par le manque de RAM (ralentissement fr&#233;quents alors que le processeur et le disque dur ne sont pas particuli&#232;rement sollicit&#233;s), alors ce n'est pas un mauvais investissement.



xao85 a dit:


> Pensez-vous que les prix de la RAM remonte vite?


Pas &#233;vident &#224; dire, c'est comme la bourse...

@+
iota


----------



## iota (28 Février 2007)

Salut.



xao85 a dit:


> Pensez-vous que les prix de la RAM remonte vite?


A priori les prix ne devraient pas trop &#233;volu&#233;s jusqu'&#224; cet &#233;t&#233;.
La sortie de Vista devrait relancer progressivement la demande de RAM et donc, faire augmenter son prix durant le 2&#232;me semestre 2007.

Plus d'informations ici.


@+
iota


----------



## Dor-El (12 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour ,

Actuellement &#233;quip&#233; d'un [FONT=Arial, Verdana]eMac, 1,25 Ghz de processeur, 768 MO de RAM (2 barrettes DDR SDRAM de vitesse PC2700U-25330 et PC2700U-30330) en 2 barrettes de 512 et 256.

J'aimerais remplac&#233; ma barrette de 256 par une 512. Cela vaut-il le coup ?

[/FONT]
	
	



```
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2628/memoire-dane-elec-512-mo-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html
```
Celle-l&#224; pourrait-elle convenir ?

Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses &#224; ses 2 questions.


----------



## Dor-El (15 Juillet 2007)

Up.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2007)

C'est toujours mieux d'avoir plus de mémoire. Tu peux effectivement remplacer la barette de 256Mo par 512Mo...  

les spec


----------



## Dor-El (16 Juillet 2007)

Ok merci. 

Donc celle sur le lien convient je suppose ?


----------



## Dor-El (19 Juillet 2007)

Up.


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Ben c'est marqué sur le lien que tu indiques toi-même...


----------



## Syannick (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

 Mon projet Projet = Achat d'un iMac 24" avec 1Go de RAM puis commande de 2 barrettes de 2Go.

En promenant sur le web j'ai trouvé La KTA-MB667/2G sur RAMSho....g (je ne veux pas faire trop de pub....) à 129 soit 260 les 4Go.
 C'est de la bonne RAM ça ??? (Puis ça à l'air serieux.... )
je peux faire chauffer la CB ??? 

Merci


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

Oui, tr&#232;s bonne RAM (Kingston), fonce


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2007)

RAMshopping, tu peux dire le nom (MacGe en fait r&#233;guli&#232;rement la pub).

Oui, ce sont des barrettes d'excellente qualit&#233; (et garanties &#224; vie), tu peux commander sans h&#233;sitation.


----------



## Syannick (22 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponse.....Je me lance !!!!


----------



## tomisch (22 Août 2007)

y'a un tuto dispo qq part pour l'installation de la ram sur imac (voire meme un imac alu)? j'ai po trouvé


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2007)

Dans le mode d'emploi fourni avec l'iMac, tout simplement.

Et aussi dans le guide de l'utilisateur (en format .pdf), installé en même temps que l'OS...


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2007)

Merci pour l'info...  je la garde bien au chaud pour octobre...


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Merci pour l'info...  je la garde bien au chaud pour octobre...



Attention, j'ai bien peur qu'en octobre, les prix des barrettes de mémoire vive soient beaucoup plus élevés.

Si tu es sûr de ton choix de Mac, j'aurais presque tendance à te conseiller d'acheter ces barrettes maintenant.


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Attention, j'ai bien peur qu'en octobre, les prix des barrettes de mémoire vive soient beaucoup plus élevés.
> 
> Si tu es sûr de ton choix de Mac, j'aurais presque tendance à te conseiller d'acheter ces barrettes maintenant.



Oui, exact


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Attention, j'ai bien peur qu'en octobre, les prix des barrettes de mémoire vive soient beaucoup plus élevés.
> 
> Si tu es sûr de ton choix de Mac, j'aurais presque tendance à te conseiller d'acheter ces barrettes maintenant.


Pas faux non plus...


----------



## tomisch (22 Août 2007)

Pourquoi le prix de barrettes va t il être plus elevé?


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2007)

tomisch a dit:


> Pourquoi le prix de barrettes va t il &#234;tre plus elev&#233;?



Ben on en a beaucoup parl&#233;.

Par exemple (news du 31 juillet 2007):
Une p&#233;riode catastrophique pour les fabricants de ram.

Pour le moment, les prix sont tr&#232;s bas cons&#233;cutivement &#224; la surproduction de barrettes avant la sortie de Vista.

Mais quand ces exc&#233;dents auront &#233;t&#233; vendus, le prix de la ram repartira &#224; la hausse...


----------



## Syannick (23 Août 2007)

apres lecture de plusieurs Forums certains pensent que la RAM "Crucial" est meilleure...qu'en pensez-vous ???? (tarif idem à la Kingston)


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2007)

Selon quels critères ?

A mon avis, c'est bonnet blanc / blanc bonnet...


----------



## lhallier (23 Août 2007)

Chez Mac Way 124,62  unitaire , pour 2 barettes.


----------



## Fredo73 (23 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,

je prends le train en route et je reprends le titre : *"Achat de RAM pour nouvel iMac....Conseils ???"*.

En fait, moi, c'est pour un *Power Mac G5 Quad*. Je pensais attendre cet automne pour acheter de la RAM supplémentaire, mais je crois que je vais suivre vos conseils, et l'acheter maintenant.

Par contre, j'ai 2 questions :

- Est-ce qu'il est important (ou pas) de ranger les mémoires dans l'ordre dans lordinateur, les classer par capacité ? 
(il y a 2x4 slots, à remplir par paire depuis l'intérieur vers l'exterieur, cad les 2 du milieu en 1er et ainsi de suite... J'sais, chui pas clair).

- Vaut-il mieux prendre ECC ou pas ?

- (question bonus) : Qu'est ce qui peut justifier une différence de prix entre l'Apple Store qui pratique des prix qui ont dépassé le stade de hallucinant, et RAMshopping.fr ?

En tout cas merci de vos réponses et bonne journée à tous.

Fredo


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

perso je suis en cours de commande (je sais pas ce que j'attend d'ailleur...) d' imac alu 20" 2,4Ghz, je voulais acheter 1 barrette de 1GO, que pensez vous de ça Mémoire 1 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac & Mac Mini Intel et PC à 49 sur macway?

merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## anneee (23 Août 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je prends le train en route et je reprends le titre : *"Achat de RAM pour nouvel iMac....Conseils ???"*.
> 
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159870&highlight=m%E9moire+powermac+G5


----------



## Fredo73 (23 Août 2007)

anneee a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159870&highlight=m&#37;E9moire+powermac+G5




Je reconnais que j'avais pas cherch&#233;, que j'ai saut&#233; dans le train en cours de route, donc merci anneee pour ta r&#233;ponse &#224; ma 1&#232;re question.

Par contre, au niveau du type de RAM, vaut-il mieux prendre ECC ou pas ? ou est-ce que &#231;a n'a pas dimportance ?

- (re-question bonus) : Qu'est ce qui peut justifier une diff&#233;rence de prix entre l'Apple Store qui pratique des prix qui ont d&#233;pass&#233; le stade de hallucinant, et RAMshopping.fr ?

En tout cas re-merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
Bonne journ&#233;e.

Fredo


----------



## anneee (23 Août 2007)

décidément, tu es vraiment faché avec la recherche, bon, dernière fois:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129009&highlight=g5+ecc


----------



## Fredo73 (23 Août 2007)

anneee a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159870&highlight=m%E9moire+powermac+G5





anneee a dit:


> décidément, tu es vraiment faché avec la recherche, bon, dernière fois:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129009&highlight=g5+ecc



Chui vraiment une quiche, et fainéant en plus !!! :rateau: 
Merci anneee une nouvelle fois.   
J'arrête de poser des questions pour aujourd'hui.   
Merci et bonne journée à toi.   

Fredo


----------



## thecrow (23 Août 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Je reconnais que j'avais pas cherché, que j'ai sauté dans le train en cours de route, donc merci anneee pour ta réponse à ma 1ère question.
> 
> Par contre, au niveau du type de RAM, vaut-il mieux prendre ECC ou pas ? ou est-ce que ça n'a pas dimportance ?
> 
> ...




voila

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=Power Mac G5 (Quad 2.5GHz DDR2)


----------



## Fredo73 (23 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> voila
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=Power Mac G5 (Quad 2.5GHz DDR2)





Avec tout ça je devrais m'en sortir.
Merci et bonne journée.  

Fredo


----------



## akai01 (23 Août 2007)

Mince,
ils ont plus de stock chez ramshopping  (delais de 15 jours ouvrés) 

Vous avez un autre plan pour une barette de 2 Go (garantie à vie) dans les 120 ?

mergi


----------



## thecrow (23 Août 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> Mince,
> ils ont plus de stock chez ramshopping  (delais de 15 jours ouvr&#233;s)
> 
> Vous avez un autre plan pour une barette de 2 Go (garantie &#224; vie) dans les 120&#8364; ?
> ...




www.materiel.net
www.ldlc.com
www.crucial.com/eu

regarde la r&#233;f&#233;rence de la ram que tu as s&#233;l&#233;ctionn&#233; sur ramshopping


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> - (re-question bonus) : Qu'est ce qui peut justifier une diff&#233;rence de prix entre l'Apple Store qui pratique des prix qui ont d&#233;pass&#233; le stade de hallucinant, et RAMshopping.fr ?



Le probl&#232;me, c'est l'Applestore, qui pratique des tarifs nettement sur-&#233;valu&#233;s concernant la m&#233;moire vive (et d'autres produits, d'ailleurs), plus chers que partout ailleurs...

L'important, c'est d'acheter des barettes de marque r&#233;put&#233;e (Corsair, Crucial, Kingston...), et d'&#233;viter les barettes "noname" ou d'origine douteuse...
C'est ce que je fais depuis des ann&#233;es et je n'ai jamais eu de souci.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> (re-question bonus) : Qu'est ce qui peut justifier une différence de prix entre l'Apple Store qui pratique des prix qui ont dépassé le stade de hallucinant, et RAMshopping.fr ?



Je pense que c'est parce que pour Apple c'est juste un service. Apple n'est pas un revendeur de mémoire.


----------



## Fredo73 (23 Août 2007)

Et bien pour moi je crois que ça va être 4Go de plus avec Kingston KTA-G5533/4G  chez *Ramshopping*


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

Donc cette barette: KTA-MB667/1G, trouvée ici: http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd...&RamShopSID=c926f1f4f932a74452b052d4d08d4d55s sera bien compatible avec mon nouvel imac?

et l'installation est elle facile (pour un non initié)?


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

edit ed


----------



## Alesc (23 Août 2007)

Récent possesseur de l'iMac 24", j'ai acheté en début de semaine 2 barrettes sur le site de Crucial : livrées très vite, RAM de qualité, ça fait des années que je me sers chez eux, je n'ai jamais été déçu...


----------



## akai01 (23 Août 2007)

Je viens de commander ca

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/25561-SO_DIMM_DDRII_2_Go_PC5300.html

c'est la bonne version pour mon new imac 24 ' 


merci d'avance


----------



## Alesc (23 Août 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> Je viens de commander ca
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/25561-SO_DIMM_DDRII_2_Go_PC5300.html
> 
> ...


C'est tout bon.


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

et ça? pour mon imac alu 2ghz?
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau2/23765-ValueRAM_DDRII_1_Go_PC5300_CAS_5.html

merci d'avance...


----------



## akai01 (23 Août 2007)

merci


----------



## Alesc (23 Août 2007)

tomisch a dit:


> et &#231;a? pour mon imac alu 2ghz?
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau2/23765-ValueRAM_DDRII_1_Go_PC5300_CAS_5.html
> 
> merci d'avance...


Ca, c'est pas bon par contre. Il faut la m&#234;me, mais au format portable (SO-DIMM).


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

merde j'a arriverai jamais...

et ça?:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=Power Mac G5 (Quad 2.5GHz DDR2)

ca semble etre bon puisque cité précdement mais j'aurais voulu une kingstone en 1gb... ce qui ne semble pas etre le cas...


----------



## Alesc (23 Août 2007)

tomisch a dit:


> merde j'a arriverai jamais...
> 
> et &#231;a?:
> 
> ...


Pas bon non plus : c'est de la m&#233;moire de PC de bureau.
C'est *&#231;a* qu'il te faut.
Et la Crucial vaut largement la Kingston. 
Si tu tiens absolument &#224; Kingston, tu as *&#231;a*.


----------



## tomisch (23 Août 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Pas bon non plus : c'est de la mémoire de PC de bureau.
> C'est *ça* qu'il te faut.
> Et la Crucial vaut largement la Kingston.
> Si tu tiens absolument à Kingston, tu as *ça*.


 

Merci beaucoup de ton aide... je vais opter pour celle de materiel.net - le depot est a coté de chez moi... pas besoin d'attendre  

tu m confirme bien qu'elle est Ok pour le nouveau imac 20"" 2 ghz?

merci encore


----------



## Alesc (23 Août 2007)

tomisch a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ton aide... je vais opter pour celle de materiel.net - le depot est a coté de chez moi... pas besoin d'attendre
> 
> tu m confirme bien qu'elle est Ok pour le nouveau imac 20"" 2 ghz?
> 
> merci encore


Fonce !


----------



## bannani (25 Août 2007)

est ce que celle ci est compatible avec mon nouvel alu 24'?? c est de la HP, cela etre pas mal
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...963001.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1


----------



## Alesc (26 Août 2007)

bannani a dit:


> est ce que celle ci est compatible avec mon nouvel alu 24'?? c est de la HP, cela etre pas mal
> http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...963001.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1



C'est la bonne référence !


----------



## TM8 (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai suivi avec attention ce topic. 

Voilà ce qui m'amène, j'ai un Imac G5 1,8 GHz avec 256Mo de Ram, il y a quelque temps j'ai voulu passer mon imac à 2go de Ram, j'ai acheté deux barrettes de 1Go chez Macway avec un prix tout à fait raisonnable. Au bout de quelques jours je me retrouve avec des Kernal Panic à répétition, quand on ne sait pas ce que sait sa fout les boules, un Apple qui plante je n'y croyait pas. Enfin je fait échanger mes barrettes, et encore une fois le même problème. Ayant testé plusieurs fois l'ordi je me suis rendu compte que le problème venait des barrettes. 

Je viens vers vous afin de savoir si vous pouvez me conseiller des vendeurs de Ram, et si quelqu'un à déjà testé les barrettes chez Crucial? 

Ayant testé Macway, je préfère les acheter ailleurs afin d'obtenir une autre marque de barrettes. 

Vous parlez beaucoup de Kingston, est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup. 

Je ne dénigre en rien les Apple Store, mais les Ram sont hors de prix. 

Voilà merci beaucoup à tous. 

Bonne Journée


----------



## Alesc (28 Août 2007)

Ca fait des années que j'achète ma RAM chez Crucial : je n'ai jamais été déçu ! Livraison super rapide, prix corrects et mémoire de qualité...
Mon iMac est d'ailleurs tout content depuis que je lui ai installé des barrettes de 2Go Crucial : ça tourne au poil !


----------



## TM8 (28 Août 2007)

Ok, je vais sans doute voir de ce côté là. 

Thanks You 





PS: très belle les photos.


----------



## Alesc (28 Août 2007)

TM8 a dit:


> Ok, je vais sans doute voir de ce côté là.
> 
> Thanks You
> 
> ...


Merci TM8, et bon achat !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

je confirme pour crucial


----------



## TM8 (28 Août 2007)

Merci pour les avis favorbles. c'est rassurant.


----------



## Joffrey (12 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite bientot acheter un nouvel imac 20' à la sortie de Léopard. La question de l'achat de la mémoire ram s'impose. Plusieur d'entre en vous estime que les prix sur l'apple store reste très élevé. 

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée de l'acheter sur un site alternatif. Que pensez vous alors de cette offre : http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketedit.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667/1G

Est-ce bien la ram nécessaire pour mon Imac  ? Kingston est-ce fiable ? 

Je tiens à vous remercier pour vos informations. 

Joffrey


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaite bientot acheter un nouvel imac 20' &#224; la sortie de L&#233;opard. La question de l'achat de la m&#233;moire ram s'impose. Plusieur d'entre en vous estime que les prix sur l'apple store reste tr&#232;s &#233;lev&#233;.
> 
> ...





Oui et oui.

Par contre, les prix, actuellement tr&#232;s bas, risquent de repartir &#224; la hausse ces prochains mois...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Je profite de ce post pour poser une question qui me taraude 
Pourquoi dans tous les fils qui concernent la ram, une personne dit un moment ou un autre: Attention le prix de la ram va augmenter???
Quelles sont les facteurs de cet hausse apparament inévitable selon vous??
Alors c'est un consensus de dire qu'elle va augmenter??  
Merci d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne (en berne, j'ai ma pré-rentré demain.....  )


----------



## David_b (12 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne (en berne, j'ai ma pré-rentré demain.....  )


Je laisse d'autres te répondre, j'ai une question :
[HS ON]
c'est quoi une "pré-rentrée"?
Merci d'éclairer _ma_ lanterne 
[HS OFF]


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

On en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;. Il faut d&#233;j&#224; comprendre pourquoi les prix sont aussi bas actuellement.

Je n'ai pas envie de retrouver tous les liens que j'avais mis pr&#233;c&#233;demment.


Mais en gros, les analystes pr&#233;voyaient l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re une forte demande en barrettes de m&#233;moire vive, en pr&#233;vision de la sortie de Vista.
En cons&#233;quence de quoi les fabricants se sont mis &#224; fabriquer des volumes tr&#232;s importants  de barrettes de m&#233;moire vive.


Cependant, Vista n'a pas eu le succ&#232;s escompt&#233;, et les fabricants se sont retrouv&#233;s avec des stocks tr&#232;s importants (un exc&#233;dent) de barrettes. L'offre &#233;tant nettement sup&#233;rieure &#224; la demande, les fabricants ont du revoir les prix &#224; la baisse depuis ce printemps, ce qui explique que les prix sont actuellement tr&#232;s bas.

Peu &#224; peu, les fabricants finiront &#224; court terme par diminuer cet exc&#233;dent, notamment avec la rentr&#233;e universitaire, et les prix reviendront &#224; leur cours "normaux", c'est-&#224;-dire plus &#233;lev&#233;s.


Edit: Par exemple l&#224; (articles qui datent de quelques mois):
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-07-31/#14754
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-05-24/#14429


----------



## Joffrey (12 Septembre 2007)

En attendant, je viens de profiter de cette "baisse" des prix pour commander une barrete d' 1Go sur RAMshopping. C'est vrai que 55 euro port compris &#224; la place de 140 euro sur l'apple store, il y a de quoi r&#233;fl&#233;chir. 

Mais sinon, quel est la marque qu'Apple utilise pour les barettes de RAM ? Et aussi, le fait de mettre une m&#233;moire Ram autre que celle de l'apple store, ne risque t'elle pas de mettre &#224; mal l'apple care ? 

Joffrey


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse Divoli 
J'avais fait des recherches sur le forum mais je n'avais rien trouver de probant 
Sinon, je vois que tu es d'esprit moqueur David_b.
Saches pour ta gouverne que la pr&#233;-rentr&#233;e est une une journ&#233;e bidon o&#249; l'on te dis qu'il faut travailler pour r&#233;ussir  et te pr&#233;senter tous tes cours (en r&#233;alit&#233; pas grand chose, 10h/s pour moi    )


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> En attendant, je viens de profiter de cette "baisse" des prix pour commander une barrete d' 1Go sur RAMshopping. C'est vrai que 55 euro port compris &#224; la place de 140 euro sur l'apple store, il y a de quoi r&#233;fl&#233;chir.
> 
> Mais sinon, quel est la marque qu'Apple utilise pour les barettes de RAM ? Et aussi, le fait de mettre une m&#233;moire Ram autre que celle de l'apple store, ne risque t'elle pas de mettre &#224; mal l'apple care ?
> 
> Joffrey



Apple a toujours vendu ses barrettes excessivement ch&#232;res.

Que tu mettes de la ram "non Apple" est tol&#233;r&#233;e et ne te causera pas d'ennuis, cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie.

L'important est de mettre des barrettes de marque &#233;prouv&#233;e.

Sans trop m'avancer, je dirais que l'immense majorit&#233; des utilisateurs ach&#232;te de la ram ailleurs que chez Apple. En plus, Kingston est une marque d'excellente qualit&#233; (j'en ai moi-m&#234;me mis dans mon ordi).

Si tu as un probl&#232;me, Apple pourra toujours pr&#233;texter que cela vient de cette barrette. Si cela t'arrive, essaye sans la barrette "non Apple", puisque ton ordi est suppos&#233; continuer &#224; fonctionner...


----------



## piero30 (14 Septembre 2007)

Hello,

je souhaiterais commander une barette de 1Go pour mon MacBook Pro Core Duo mais j'hésite entre 3 marques : Dane-Elec, NuImpac ou G.Skill.

Les 3 barettes sont dans une même gamme de prix, j'aurais donc voulu savoir quelle marque il fallait privilégier.


----------



## dj-flyo (14 Septembre 2007)

Pour le macbook c'est bon ça ==> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27390-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html


----------



## Manoutché (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les macusers! je suis tout nouveau dans le monde d'apple, et je vais maintenant acheter le nouvel imac 20'' 2.4 Ghz. Seulement voilà, j'ai une grosse hésitation concernant la ram, en effet l'apple store me propose l'option de 4 Go de ram pour 810 euros de plus.​ 
Etant donné que je vais faire de la MAO, jai besoin de cette grande quantité de mémoire. Il semblerait pourtant qu'il est tres simple de rajouter de la RAM sur mon imac de par soi meme! Et du coup je ferais une grosse économie.​ 
Ne perd-t-on pas pour autant automatiquement la garantie lorsque l'on installe nous meme les barettes? 
N'importe quelle barette fera l'affaire pour mon imac ou faut-il que je me procure un modele spécifique?​ 
Peut etre que certains d'entrez vous on déjà fait ce genre d'installation et donc vous pourrez tres certainement m'aider... Je suis tout émoustillé à l'idée d'avoir ce mac et je n'aimerais pas que cette histoire de RAM vienne me gacher mon plaisir.
Merci pour vos réponses! ​


----------



## David_b (27 Septembre 2007)

ach&#232;te pas la ram sur le Store, &#231;a ne fera pas sauter la garantie 
ni l'imac...si tu prends la bonne


edit:c'est hyper facile &#224; ajouter


----------



## Mafsou (27 Septembre 2007)

Et avec une touuute petite recherche tu trouveras des tas de topics déjà ouverts à ce propos  .


----------



## clochelune (27 Septembre 2007)

je viens d'ailleurs de commander 2 Go de Ram chez MacWay pour mon MacBook
ils l'ont envoyé, j'attends l'arrivée du colissimo!
site à conseillé, tu as toute une fourchette de prix et aussi toutes les compatibilités en filtrant et choisissant selon le Mac que tu as!

la garantie ne saute pas, ni l'iMac!!
sur Apple, la Ram est hors de prix!


----------



## bafien (27 Septembre 2007)

voici un sujet récent....
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=186217
A+


----------



## Joffrey (28 Septembre 2007)

Manoutch&#233;;4419814 a dit:
			
		

> Ne perd-t-on pas pour autant automatiquement la garantie lorsque l'on installe nous meme les barettes?
> 
> N'importe quelle barette fera l'affaire pour mon imac ou faut-il que je me procure un modele sp&#233;cifique?​


 

Ici

Et pour la garantie, on vient de me dire que non on ne la perd pas 

Pour le savoir faire au niveau du changement de la ram, le site apple l'explique


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour.
Je pense bientôt switcher pour un macbook.
Seulement, 1Go de RAM, ça me semble très juste. On m'a dit que sur mac, la quantité de RAM est doublée par-rapport aux pcs. En gros, 1Go de RAM mac=2GO sur pc en équivalence.
Est-ce exact?
Si non, peut-on ouvrir un macbook pour y ajouter de la RAM?


----------



## David_b (7 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> On m'a dit que sur mac, la quantité de RAM est doublée par-rapport aux pcs. En gros, 1Go de RAM mac=2GO sur pc en équivalence.
> Est-ce exact?


??? 1go = 1go 
Qui plus est Mac n'a jamais été économe en RAM: il ne donne sa mesure pleine que si on lui donne assez de ram. La grosse différence c'est qu'il la gère mieux que Windows : donc en profite plus 
Sous Leopard, 2Go me semble le minimum pour être bien.



> Si non, peut-on ouvrir un macbook pour y ajouter de la RAM?


Question abordée 4 milliards de fois... Y a même un gros fil sur  la question. En bref : oui.


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Après un petit mois de longues hésitations, j'ai finalement commandé un imac 24 à l'instant :love:
Je l'ai pris bien sûr avec le minimum de RAM, préférant la prendre à bon marché sur la toile.
Pour avoir souvent posé la question, les marques qui reviennent sans cesse sont Kingston, Dane-Elec, Crucial, Corsair...

Et je suis tombé sur cette offre, extrêmement bon marché : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/memoire-pc-mac/corsair-vs2gsds667d2/f-10716030902-VS2GSDS667D2.html?cm_mmc=TRADEDOUBLER-_-PERFORMANCE-_-RUE-HARDWARE.COM%20354408-_-N/A

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Et surtout, est-ce bien compatible avec l'Imac 24 2,4Ghz ?

Sinon, un poil plus chère, mais tjrs bon marché, il y a ça aussi : http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G

Sachant que les deux sont garanties à vie ? Kingston, Corsair, Corsair, Kingston ?
Et surtout une nouvelle fois, est-ce que cette deuxième offre est également compatible avec l'Imac 24 2,4 GHz ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 



P.S. : Un petit complément d'infos... en faisant bien attention aux caractéristiques et aux refs, je me rends compte que sur l'applestore, ils proposent des barettes SDRAM DDR2 à 667 MHz (*PC2-5300*), sur la fiche technique de la Corsair dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut, il est écrit SDRAM DDR2 à 667 MHz (*PC2-5400*) 

Je ne sais pas trop à quoi ça correspond ? Est-ce génant ou pas ?

Concernant la Kingston, la ref correspond parfaitement (*PC2-5300* aussi).
Mais elle est un peu plus chère : 101,10 &#8364; les 2x2Go livrés en mode éco contre 85,73 &#8364; les 2x2Go de Corsair livrés (soit un poil plus de 15 &#8364; d'écart), et les délais de livraison sont plus importants : 10 jours contre 2 jours...


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Je te conseillerais le kit de 4 Go Kingston de chez ramshopping. J'ai le même dans mon MBP depuis plus de 7 mois. Kingston (tout comme Corsair) est une excellente marque.

Le prix est encore particulièrement bas. Il y a un an (en février 2007), 2 barrettes de 2 Go comme celles-ci valaient environ 1000 euros.

98 euros, tu t'en sors bien.


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a un an (en février 2007), 2 barrettes de 2 Go comme celles-ci valaient environ 1000 euros.


C'est vrai ?!! 

Ah oui en effet, je pensais pas que ça avait baissé à ce point... et encore, là ça remonte doucement, il y a deux ou trois semaines, la même Kingston s'affichait à 79,90&#8364; les deux barettes de 2Go... au prix actuel de la Corsair avec laquelle j'hésite en fait 

Mais reste cette histoire de ref et ce PC2-5400 pour la Corsair qui me colle un doute...
Dans le doute, je pense que je prendrais la Kingston comme tu me le conseilles, reste qu'au delà du prix un poil plus cher (dérisoire), le délai de livraison est bien plus important et c'est ça qui m'embête le plus finalement.
 J'ai pas envie de recevoir mon Imac et de pas avoir mes belles barrettes pour en profiter de suite :rose:


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2008)

ypos a dit:


> J'ai pas envie de recevoir mon Imac et de pas avoir mes belles barrettes pour en profiter de suite :rose:


c'est moins grave que d'avoir éventuellement de la ram qui n'est pas compatible 
Et puis le mac ne sera pas inutilisable avec la ram de base, pas de panique


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

David_b a raison, il ne faut pas exagéré.


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

Nan je sais bien... il y aura toujours la barette 1Go d'Apple dedans.
(d'ailleurs, ça se revend bien ça ?)

C'est juste que je suis un peu excité, car ce sera mon premier mac à moi (bien que ça fasse des années que je bosse sur des G5, MacPro, Imac et autres MBP) donc je veux que tout soit plus que parfait dès le départ :love:

Donc à vous lire, vous pencheriez plutôt pour une RAM incompatible du côté de la Corsair ? 

De toutes façons, s'il y a doute, comme je le disais au-dessus, je ne prendrais aucun risque... alors à moins que qq'un ne connaisse cette barette et me rassure, pour l'instant, ce sera effectivement Kingston


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Non, je te déconseille de vendre ou de te séparer des barrettes d'origine. En tous cas tant que ton ordi est sous garantie.


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, je te déconseille de vendre ou de te séparer des barrettes d'origine. En tous cas tant que ton ordi est sous garantie.



+1 (voire 2) 
Et puis, vu les prix actuels et vu que tout le monde veux upgrader sa ram, la revente ne doit pas être hyper rentable


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

Ah ouais, bien vu, je n'avais pas pensé à la garantie 

Je la garderai bien au chaud dans sa boîboîte alors...


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

Bon je viens de faire une petite enquête à propos de ces fameuses références PC2-5300 et PC2-5400, et visiblement, il s'agirait tout simplement d'une erreur sur le site de CDiscount, puisque PC2-5400 correspondrait à une fréquence du bus de 675 MHz contre 667 MHz pour PC2-5300.

Or la fameuse barette Corsair avec laquelle j'hésite est bien donnée pour 667 MHz, et d'ailleurs en tapant son petit nom sur Google (Corsair VS2GSDS667D2), on trouve de nombreux sites qui la décrive bel et bien en PC2-5300 et bien 667 MHz (aucun ne la donne pour 675 MHz).
Voir ici par exemple : http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9639835

Pour le reste, tout colle parfaitement, mémoire SDRAM DDR2 SODIMM 200 broches, donc a priori pas de sushi.
J'attends encore qques retours s'il y en a (au cas où) et pense que je vais tenter le coup... je vous tiendrais au courant quand j'aurai récupéré tout ça :rose:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Sous Leopard, 2Go me semble le minimum pour être bien.



Ben, alors pourquoi les macbook sont vendus avec 1Go de RAM seulement, si ce n'est pour faire "cracher" le client?


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Ben, alors pourquoi les macbook sont vendus avec 1Go de RAM seulement, si ce n'est pour faire "cracher" le client?



Apple a toujours été pingre avec la quantité de ram, cela ne date pas d'hier. 1 Go est tout juste suffisant pour une utilisation basique.


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Apple a toujours été pingre avec la quantité de ram, cela ne date pas d'hier. 1 Go est tout juste suffisant pour une utilisation basique.


Tout est dit, et comme le signale Divoli c'est pas nouveau... ça remonte à avant OS X


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Février 2008)

ah bon ben dans ce cas, je vais me prendre un macbook a 1Go de RAM et je rajouuterai moi-même 2Go de RAM a 50&#8364; sur le site kingston. Ca me fera 2,5Go c'est ca?


----------



## ypos (8 Février 2008)

Euh... 2+1=3, enfin je crois


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Non, dans un macbook, c'est 2 X 512 Mo.

Donc (2 X 0.5) - 0.5 + 2 = 2.5 

Mais il vaut mieux mettre soit 1 + 1, soit 2 + 1, je trouve.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Février 2008)

C'est bien ca, Divoli. Donc, il vaudrait mieux 2x1Go=2Go ou 2x2Go=4Go?


----------



## anneee (9 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> C'est bien ca, Divoli. Donc, il vaudrait mieux 2x1Go=2Go ou 2x2Go=4Go?



idéalement 2*2go

à défaut, 2,5go sont mieux que 2*1go


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Tu peux mettre 2.5 Go, mais je trouve que c'est une solution un peu "bâtarde". 

Le mieux est de mettre 2 barrettes identiques et de même capacité (ce qui apporte le dual channel). Par exemple 2 barrettes d'1 Go ou 2 barrettes de 2 Go.

Bien sûr, la quantité de ram prévaut sur le dual channel (2 Go + 1 Go sans dual channel apporte plus que 1 Go + 1 Go avec dual channel).

Plusieurs combinaisons sont possibles, à choisir en fonction de ce que tu comptes faire avec ton ordinateur.

Si tu en as les moyens et tu comptes être exigeant par la suite, tu peux carrément acheter un kit de 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go). Sinon avoir au moins 2 Go est préférable sur un MB, pour plus de confort.

Les prix de la ram sont encore assez bas, il faut en profiter avant qu'ils ne deviennent de nouveau très élevés.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Février 2008)

Ah ben je crois que je vais m'acheter 4Go chez Kingston vu qu'ils les font à 52&#8364; la barette de 2Go. Mais bon, il faut déjà que j'arrive à vendre mon pc et que je m'achète mon macbook...


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Ah ben je crois que je vais m'acheter 4Go chez Kingston vu qu'ils les font à 52&#8364; la barette de 2Go. Mais bon, il faut déjà que j'arrive à vendre mon pc et que je m'achète mon macbook...



Ben tu peux acheter ce kit de 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go) Kingston (96 euros au moment où j'écris ces lignes):
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G
(C'est indiqué compatible MacBook Pro, mais on peut aussi les mettre dans les MacBook dernière génération).

Cela te reviens moins cher que 2 barrettes de 2 Go achetées séparément.

Je les conseille, car j'ai ces barrettes dans mon MBP depuis plusieurs mois, sans problème.

Attention, 4 Go c'est vraiment beaucoup et c'est par exemple justifié si par tu fais fonctionner plusieurs machines virtuelles.

Je te dit cela pour ne pas te pousser à la consommation. 2 barrettes de 1 Go sont suffisantes pour la plupart des gens.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Février 2008)

Justement, je vais peut-être faire tourner Windows et Linux en machines virtuelles.. ou bien en dual-boot avec le bootcamp. Bon, ben sinon, merci!


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Tu peux aussi faire les deux; virtualiser ta partition bootcamp. De sorte de pouvoir, selon le type de logiciel, lancer Windows en natif ou en virtuel, à partir d'une seule licence de Windows.

Je rappelle que pour une installation sur bootcamp, il faut au minimum XP SP2, ou une version de Vista.

4 Go me semblent effectivement conseillés dans ton cas (2 Go sont vraiment le strict minimum pour virtualiser).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Février 2008)

Ah ben c'est génial, je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait virtualiser la partition bootcamp. Décidément, faut que je me le prenne, ce mac!
Merci à toi, Divoli.


----------



## luffyx (12 Février 2008)

Salut la compagnie,

J'ai un macbook 2,2ghz depuis novembre (renouvellement suite à la mise à jour de novembre) et je souhaite acquérir une barette trouvée chez cdiscount voila la référence :

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...0QSU2G.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1

 Voila j'attend votre feux vert!
biz


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

luffyx a dit:


> Salut la compagnie,
> 
> J'ai un macbook 2,2ghz depuis novembre (renouvellement suite à la mise à jour de novembre) et je souhaite acquérir une barette trouvée chez cdiscount voila la référence :
> 
> ...



Non, elle n'est pas compatible. Il faut de la PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM

Va sur le bon topic:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145182


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Février 2008)

...Juste comme ça, quand je pensais mettre du 2.5Go c'est parce que j'ai lu quelque part qu'une des 2 barettes était soudée à la machine et ne pouvait pas être changée. C'est vrai, faux ou bien n'est-ce plus le cas?


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> ...Juste comme ça, quand je pensais mettre du 2.5Go c'est parce que j'ai lu quelque part qu'une des 2 barettes était soudée à la machine et ne pouvait pas être changée. C'est vrai, faux ou bien n'est-ce plus le cas?



C'était vrai à une époque, sur les anciens portables d'Apple. Par exemple, dans mon PowerBook, une des barrettes est effectivement soudée à la CM.

Ce n'est plus le cas dans les portables récents, comme le MacBook. Tu peux retirer les 2 barrettes.

Sur YouTube, il y a des video montrant comment changer les 2 barrettes des MacBook...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Février 2008)

OK. C'est nickel. Je pense bientôt me commander un macbook en MIPE quand ils auront fait la mise à jour d'ici 15 jours grand max d'après le mec au téléphone. Je vais sûrement mettre du 4Go.


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> OK. C'est nickel. Je pense bientôt me commander un macbook en MIPE quand ils auront fait la mise à jour d'ici 15 jours grand max d'après le mec au téléphone. Je vais sûrement mettre du 4Go.



La mise-à-jour de quoi ? De la commande en MIPE, ou du MacBook ? Parce que s'il s'agit de celle du MacBook, je ne vois pas comment il pourrait le savoir...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Février 2008)

Je parle de la MIPE. Ils sont encore avec office 2004 qui n'est plus dispo. Du coup l'offre n'est plus dispo jusqu'à ce qu'ils mettent office 2008, ce qui devrait arriver d'ici 15 jours maxi apparemment (lis mon post "etudiants: microsoft office?")


----------



## mjpolo (16 Février 2008)

Salut,

Je me joins à la discussion avec une question: je viens d'acheter de la RAM pour rajouter à mon iMac alu (pas encore installée)
C'est de la KINGSTON DDR2 PC2-5300 2 * 2Go pour 90 chez Surcouf. Par contre je ne sais pas si elles sont EN Dual Channel ou pas, ce n'est pas spécifié sur les boites
Ai'je fait le bon choix?


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2008)

C'est le fait d'avoir deux barrettes identiques et de même capacité qui garantie le dual channel. Mais c'est clair que ce ne sera pas marqué sur le boite.


----------



## mjpolo (16 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est le fait d'avoir deux barrettes identiques et de même capacité qui garantie le dual channel. Mais c'est clair que ce ne sera pas marqué sur le boite.



Ok, merci.
 Le vendeur m'a conseillé les Kingston prétextant que les corsair passaient mal 1 fois/3... par contre elle a le code KVR667D2S5/2G et en cherchant sur le net je l'ai trouvée mais dans la gamme pour les Acer, Asus etc, en somme les ordis Windows 
Toujours sur RamShopping, la barrette pour Mac porte le code KTA-MB667K2/2G   y a t-il une différence? le mec du Surcouf s'est-il trompé?
La seconde est plus compatible Apple?

J'ai hâte de les enfourner dans mon beau ALU


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2008)

C'est ce kit qu'il fallait acheter, gros nigaud ! 
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G
(92 euros au moment où j'écris ces lignes).

Sérieusement, pour tes barrettes, je ne comprends pas grand chose à tous ces codes...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Février 2008)

Excusez-moi, ça a sûrement été déjà dit, mais c'est quoi exactement le dual-channel? Je suis allé voir sur wikipedia, ils disent que ca permet de doubler la RAM.
Ca voudrait dire que j'aurai du 8Go de RAM si j'en mets du 4Go?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2008)

Non c'est pas si simple.
Le Dual-chanel est créé par la mise en place de 2 barettes identiques.
Le fait que les deux barettes soit identiques va te permettre d'améliorer tes perfs de manières quelque peu sensible mais pas de les doublées


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Février 2008)

OK, merci. En fait, j'avais mal lu, ils disent que ça double la bande passante entre la RAM et le processeur.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ce kit qu'il fallait acheter, gros nigaud !
> http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G
> (92 euros au moment où j'écris ces lignes).
> 
> Sérieusement, pour tes barrettes, je ne comprends pas grand chose à tous ces codes...



Moi non plus:mouais: c'est, bien sûr ce que j'aurais commandé sur le site, mais je ne me suis pas posé la question au magasin vu que c'est un vendeur Mac chez Surcouf Bordeaux que je connais depuis plusieurs années. A priori il sait ce qu'il fait. 

Seulement après verification de code, et uniquement sur RamShopping, il en existe deux type et ce serait celui pour PC. 
Par contre ailleurs on ne parle que de SODIMM DDR2 PC2 -5300 CLS5 200 pin et là c'est exactement la même chose...
Il me semble qu'il n'existe pas de barrettes spécifiques Mac ou PC ? et que certains profitent pour vendre un peu plus cher celles estampillées Mac mais qui sont les mêmes que pour PC, c'est ça?... 
Je sais pas du coup si je les mets ou si j'attends lundi pour appeler le vndeur.........


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Février 2008)

Salut.
C'est bon, macbook commandé.
Pour la RAM, c'est bon, ça: http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606?


----------



## mjpolo (19 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut.
> C'est bon, macbook commandé.
> Pour la RAM, c'est bon, ça: http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606?


Le vendeur de Surcouf Bordeaux m'a déconseillé les Corsair en disant qu'elle passaient pas bien une fois sur deux et m'a vendu les Kingston pour 90 euros


----------



## johnlocke2342 (22 Février 2008)

Macbook en route. Arrivée prévue jeudi au plus tard (d'après Apple).
Je viens d'acheter les 4Go de ram kingston recommandés par Divoli.
Au moins comme ca, je pourrai faire ce que je veux avec!


----------



## kleme (23 Février 2008)

J'ai une question récurant e  mais dont je ne trouve pas la réponse...
Vous savez sûrement où acheter de la ram pour les derniers mac pro quad 2,8 ghz à un prix correct ?
J'ai regardé sur macway et c'est 150 euros environ pour 2 barrettes de 1 giga.
sont-elles de bonne qualité ? puis-je trouver un peu moins onéreux mais quand même bien conçu pour ces macs (avec la grille de refroidissement et tout et tout)
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2008)

Ouh là, il faut demander à MamaCass ou à HmJ, les spécialistes du MacPro. 

Tu es allé voir chez ramshopping ?


----------



## kleme (23 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ouh là, il faut demander à MamaCass ou à HmJ, les spécialistes du MacPro.
> 
> Tu es allé voir chez ramshopping ?




oui mais il ne précise nul part si la fameuse grille est présente 
Et comme j'ai lu quelle est importante pour bien refroidir les barettes, j'ose pas trop me lancer... en plus sur ce produit, il n'y a pas de photo


----------



## David_b (23 Février 2008)

kleme a dit:


> J'ai une question récurant e  mais dont je ne trouve pas la réponse...
> Vous savez sûrement où acheter de la ram pour les derniers mac pro quad 2,8 ghz à un prix correct ?
> J'ai regardé sur macway et c'est 150 euros environ pour 2 barrettes de 1 giga.
> sont-elles de bonne qualité ? puis-je trouver un peu moins onéreux mais quand même bien conçu pour ces macs (avec la grille de refroidissement et tout et tout)
> Merci pour vos réponses



celles de macway marche impeccablement sur mon MacPro (2,66) (et elles ont le refroidisseur machin truc )


----------



## kleme (23 Février 2008)

super! merci


----------



## iota (23 Février 2008)

Salut.



kleme a dit:


> oui mais il ne précise nul part si la fameuse grille est présente


Connaissant HmJ, il a certainement pris soin de choisir des modules mémoires équipés de dissipateurs thermiques répondants aux spécifications dictées par Apple 

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2008)

J'ai trouvé cette RAM sur Cdiscount et j'aurai aimé savoir si elle allait dans mon macbook pro? (parceque c'est de la 5400 et je crois que dans le miens c'est la 5300...)


----------



## Stomox (12 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

Je suis en train de comparer les rams sur différents sites (d'ailleurs, si vous connaissez des sites de vente en Belgique, je suis preneur) et voila ce que j'ai retenu pour mon Imac Intel avril 2008:

Mémoire NuImpact 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 800 (PC 6400) [X2]

4Go Kit PC2-5300 DDR2-800 200-pin SODIMM (Kingston)

[A noter que pour le second lien, on parle de PC2-5300 et quand on va voir les détails du module ils disent PC2-6400. Je me pose dès lors la question "Est-ce bien de la ram cadencée a 800Mhz ?" (je ne sais pas si ca a un lien)]

Selon vous, quelle mémoire semble la plus recommandée pour mon matériel ?

Merci par avance
http://http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB800K2/4G


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut,


Ce sont toutes les deux d'excellentes marques, et ces sites commerciaux sont sérieux.

Concernant ramshopping, je pense qu'ils se sont simplement trompés (c'est bien de la 6400 comme indiqué dans le détail, et non pas de la 5300). Il me semble probable que c'est erreur d'étourderie, mais tu devrais leur téléphoner pour leur demander...


----------



## lhallier (12 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi se casser la tête pour quelques dixièmes d' euros, Mac Way est Mac et rien que Mac.


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2008)

Cela n'a pas tellement de sens, ce que tu dis. Autant n'acheter que sur l'Applestore, si l'on commence à raisonner comme ça...


----------



## Stomox (13 Juillet 2008)

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse, Divoli.

Ensuite, oui, ce sont 15 de différence + ~5 de différence encore sur le frais de port (je suis en Belgique), ca fait ~20. C'est vrai qu'au point ou j'en suis, ca vient plus a 20 de différence, mais étant étudiant chaque centime est bon a prendre. A la limite, si la différence était justifiée, ok, mais comme divoli dit que ce sont toutes les 2 de bonnes marques, autant prendre la moins cher 

Mais si tu as trop d'argent, libre a toi de me les offrir


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juillet 2008)

Juste un point info sur la RAM:

-Même si les moyens financiers sont illimités, il faut savoir qu'il existe 2 limitations concernant la quantité de RAM:
*: limitation logicielle.
*: limitation hardware.

-A savoir qu'un manque de RAM se manifeste par un usage intensif du fichier d'échange du HDD, ce qui a pour effet de ralentir les performances...

-Le fait d'augmenter la RAM n'a pas autant d'impact qu'un changement de HDD, de processeur, ou encore de CG...il est bon de le rappeler.

-La RAM joue un rôle sur les temps de latence, autant le rappeler, plus il est petit; mieux c'est.

-Le fait d'avoir plus de RAM permet de gagner _quelques_ FPS.

-La RAM permet d'améliorer la rapidité de certaines applis comme WinRAR.

-La RAM permet d'accélérer légèrement les compressions de fichiers...(+/- 4%).

-Il est bon de rappeler que plus la quantité de RAM est élevée, plus nous pouvons y stocker d'informations, c'est à dire, ouvrir plus d'applications simultanément, et rapidement...

-La RAM est rrès importante pour une activité telle que retouche de photos sous CS3 ou Photoshop...: chargement plus rapide, aisance de manip' améliorée, basculement d'une appli à une autre etc...
---> Le SWAP du HDD est minoré.

La phrase qui me semble tout bien résumer est celle-ci:
L'AJOUT DE MEMOIRE VIVE NE SE TRADUIT PAS VRAIMENT PAR UNE AUGMENTATION DES PERFORMANCES PURES, MAIS PAR UN CONFORT D'UTILISATIION ACCRU...

Voilà pour ma part ce que je voulais dire sur la RAM...
N.B: la RAM est vidée à chauque extinction de l'ordinateur.

En rappelant que l'importance de la RAM est plus forte sous Mac OS X...


----------



## mjpolo (15 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste un point info sur la RAM:
> 
> -Même si les moyens financiers sont illimités, il faut savoir qu'il existe 2 limitations concernant la quantité de RAM:
> *: limitation logicielle.
> ...



Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: BRAVO!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: BRAVO!



Merci bien !!


----------



## figaro (7 Août 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: BRAVO!



Je me joins à mjpolo pour te remercier pour ces explications limpides Macuserman.

Si ce que tu dis sur Photoshop est valable pour Lightroom je vais peut être faire monter ma config de 2Go de RAM à 4Go .


----------



## Petira (16 Avril 2009)

Vive la ram 1066Mhz des MB U!!!! ^^


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

J'ai un MacBook Pro tel que décrit dans ma signature.

Prenez ce soir, avec 2Go de dispo et de reconnus, je n'ai que Safari (et le Finder) de lancés, et pourtant je n'ai que 236Mb de libres. 
En:
Wired: 234Mb
Active: 960Mb
Inactive: 613Mb

Est ce que tout est normal?


----------



## nouveau mac addict (21 Février 2010)

si j'interprete bien 4gb de base on est déjà tranquile... ?

es-ce que cela vaut le coup de prendre 6gb pour 89 euro de plus en sachant que mon utilisation actuel est dev/web et photoshop.

peut etre par après montage video amateur...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Février 2010)

Tu as tout le temps pour passer à 6-8Go... c'est très simple à faire et coute moins cher ailleurs que chez Apple.


----------



## David_b (21 Février 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as tout le temps pour passer à 6-8Go... c'est très simple à faire et coute moins cher ailleurs que chez Apple.



+1

Et prend vraiment le temps de connaître tes besoins, d'utiliser ton Mac, avant d'investir de l'argent dans du matos dont tu n'auras peut-être pas réellement besoin (posté sur un MacBook Air avec 2go de RAM  )


----------



## nouveau mac addict (22 Février 2010)

merci les gars pour vos réponses ... 
je vais suivre vos conseils et voir comment tourne la bête avec 4 go, et comme vous dites voir mes besoins,pt à pt...

En plus si vous me dites que c'est pas forcement une bonne promo !


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2010)

nouveau mac addict a dit:


> En plus si vous me dites que c'est pas forcement une bonne promo !


La RAM est _toujours_ trop chère chez Apple. 
C'est comme le pull à col roulé de Jobs: c'est un des fondements de la foi  :rateau:


----------



## ÉB (13 Mai 2010)

RIP mon message qui comportait une question de la plus haute importance.


----------



## ÉB (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour 

Je suis décidé d'ajouter de la ram à mon Imac 24" acquis en juin 2009. C'est son cadeau d'anniversaire. 

Il a actuellement 4G0.
J'hésite entre passer à 6 ou aller directement au maximum possible, c'est à dire 8GO.

Ce qui me fait décider d'ajouter de la ram, c'est l'utilisation d'Aperture 3 et surtout  Nik Software.
La dernière MAJ d'Aperture a certes apporter un peu de vitesse d'exécution, mais je pense que d'ajouter un peu de mémoire ne ferait pas de mal.
Je trouve aussi que certaines applications sont lentes quand Aperture 3 est en utilisation : Pages, Word, Antitode, Aperçu, etc.

Bref, j'hésite.
Soit acquérir une barre mémoire de 4GO à 192 euros et donc garder une des deux 2GO pour un total de 6GO. Soit acquérir le kit de deux mémoires de 4G0 à 390 euros et donc enlever les deux actuels pour avoir un total de 8GO.
Vous me suivez toujours ? 

Donc, si quelqu'un est passé de 4GO de ram à 6GO ou à 8GO pour la même utilisation que moi, je ne suis pas contre d'avoir ses retours. 

En général sont ouverts : Aperture 3, View Nx, Aperçu, Word, Antitode, Firefox (avec 4/8 onglets), Fstream, plus parfois Itunes, Adium, Pages.

Je passe à 6 ou direct à 8 ?


De plus, sauf erreur, si je passe à 6, je gagne une barre de 2GO qui semble compatible avec mon MB Ce qui fait que je pourrais passer de 2 à 3 go 
Mais si je passe à 8GO, je gagne deux barres de 2go que je pourrais mettre à la place des deux 1GO sur mon MB.
Enfin là j'ai un doute sur la compatibilité :mouais:












Pour ce qui est de l'installation, pas de souci a priori puisque j'ai un tournevis cruciforme  et ça http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/imacdebut2006guide.pdf

Merci d'avance pour vos retours et vos conseils.


----------



## ÉB (14 Mai 2010)

up :rose:


----------



## ÉB (14 Mai 2010)

Personne n'a tourné dans des conditions proches des miennes avec 4GO avant de passer à 6GO ou (puis) à 8GO ? :rose:


----------



## figaro (15 Mai 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Personne n'a tourné dans des conditions proches des miennes avec 4GO avant de passer à 6GO ou (puis) à 8GO ? :rose:



Désolé je me pose les mêmes questions pour mon iMac


----------



## ÉB (15 Mai 2010)

figaro a dit:


> Désolé je me pose les mêmes questions pour mon iMac



Pour la même utilisation que moi ?

Bon, ben, le premier qui franchit le pas prévient l'autre.


----------



## gaara_sensei (22 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai une petite question, 

comment je peux savoir qu'elle ram j'ai besoin quand je avis dans info je vois que c de la DDR2 SDRAM 800mhz cependant pour un achat il parle de PC5000 pC6200 etc... comment savoir merci...


----------



## ÉB (22 Mai 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une petite question,
> 
> comment je peux savoir qu'elle ram j'ai besoin



Bonsoir,

Il suffisait de parcourir les pages de ce sujet&#8230; 

http://fr.crucial.com/eu/

http://www.ramshopping.fr/


Sinon, ça y est, je suis passé de 4 GO à 8GO 

Je ne sais pas si cela doit m'inquiéter, mais j'ai l'impression d'une "drôle d'odeur" dans mon bureau depuis&#8230;  Pas de cramé, mais presque, genre "produit neuf"&#8230;
Tout fonctionne bien, et même très bien 

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu cette "odeur" après avoir changé des barrettes mémoires&#8230;


PS : il n'y pas de rat mort sous l'armoire, j'ai vérifié.


----------



## gaara_sensei (22 Mai 2010)

merci beaucoup

sur le site de la mémoire, les ram specifique a apple sont carrement plus cher ... c'ets normal ou je peux prendre une moins cher ?


----------



## Loupol31 (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour j'envisage d'acheter 8Go de ram DDR3 de marque kingston sur materiel.net. Je voulais savoir si, comme dans le monde pc, la marque des barrettes influencait la performance ? Donc vaut il mieux prendre de la kingtson ou de la sous-marque ?

Merci


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Mai 2010)

Loupol31 a dit:


> Bonjour j'envisage d'acheter 8Go de ram DDR3 de marque kingston sur materiel.net. Je voulais savoir si, comme dans le monde pc, la marque des barrettes influencait la performance ? Donc vaut il mieux prendre de la kingtson ou de la sous-marque ?
> 
> Merci



Les revendeurs renseignent fort bien ceux qui consultent leur site   
Avec plein de détails et de précisions 
Bien sûr, il faut chercher un peu


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Bah perso j'ai 8Go de marque Kingston dans mon MBP 13' acheté sur Ramshopping.fr et aucun soucis depuis l'installation du kit :style:

Kingston ou autre marque, les perfs sont les mêmes, seule la garantie, assurance qualité change


----------



## AnnC21 (27 Mai 2010)

Commençant à avoir des ralentissements sur CS4 (ceci dit, si j'éteignais mon ordi un peu plus souvent, ça irait ptet mieux :rateau, j'envisage d'augmenter la RAM de mon MBP 13" (actuellement 2Go).

Je pensais bêtement la doubler et passer à 4Go + changer de DD au passage (Seagate Monentus 320Go 7200) , mais je suis preneuse d'un autre avis aucazou...


----------



## GrosMyto (31 Mai 2010)

Pareil, j'ai 2go sur MBP 13" et je me pose la question entre 4 et 8go. Sachant que je compte aussi passer sur un SSD d'ici 1 à 2mois.

Je pensais que 4go me suffiraient, je travaille dans le web, je fais donc de la suite Adobe, du code, le tout avec Itunes etc. Un peu de jeu aussi pour la détente.

Après c'est clair qu'avec photoshop + coda + itunes et tout le bordel de lancé la mémoire est très vite pleine...

Alors 4 ou 8go ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mai 2010)

Concrètement les 8Go servent si *un seul logiciel* a besoin de s'allouer plus de 4Go de RAM. Sinon pour plusieurs softs lancés en même temps, les 8Go sont inutiles.


----------



## GrosMyto (2 Juin 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pensais aussi. Merci.


----------



## AnnC21 (2 Juin 2010)

Merci, on va se lancer pour 4Go alors


----------



## GrosMyto (2 Juin 2010)

Par contre c'est normal que 4go en 2008 coute moins cher que 4go en 2010 ? C'est le passage à la DDR3 ?

Es-ce que ça ça irait pour un MBP DD3 ? http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=617B82A2A5CA7304

Sinon sur Grobill y a de la PC10600 (1333mhz) c'est compatible sur mon MBP 1067Mhz ? 
http://www.grosbill.com/4-crucial_4...ct2kit25664bc1339-115056-informatique-memoire


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Juin 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Par contre c'est normal que 4go en 2008 coute moins cher que 4go en 2010 ? C'est le passage à la DDR3 ?



Oui la DDR3 coûte extrêment chère.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2010)

Sans compter le fait que le dollar est plus fort maintenant p/r à l'euro.


----------

